# بدون تعليق !!!



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 مايو 2008)

*أرخص طريقة لتشغيل مولدات الكهرباء و مواقد الطهى والطبخ و التدفئة- مشروع المليونير*

السلام عليكم 
اثناء بحثي على شبكة الانترنت ذهلت للمستوى الذى توصل اليه الناس الاجانب فى ورشهم الخاصة ومنازلهم 
ومستوى النجاح الذى وصلوا اليه

فمنهم من نجح في تشغيل سيارته على الماء بدل البنزين او السولار الديزل

ومنهم من نجح فى تشغيل مولدات الكهرباء لمنزله او ورشته

ومنهم من نجح فى تشغيل مواقد الطبخ والطهى 

ومنهم من نجح في تشغيل مواقد التدفئة

كيف هم نجحوا وكيف فشلنا نحن 
الاجابة بسيطه جدا 

انهم تعاونوا وتبادلوا خبراتهم على الانترنت 
ونحن اختلفنا وبخلنا على الاخرين بالمعلومة ورفضا ان نجرب اى شئ بسبب الخوف او الجهل او الكسل او رجائنا في اللذى اعتادنا عليه ان يرخص =طبعا مستحيل الغاى ان يرخص و خاصة الوقود

فهل سنتعلم منهم الجيد والصالح لنا 
الله تعالى اعلم

والان كيف يتم ذال 
ببساطة عن طريق تحضير اسطوانات - انابيب - الهيدروجين 
باسلوب يسهل اعادة ملئها مرات ومرات 

وبعض التعديلات على مواقد الطهى والتدفئة يعرفها جيدا الفنيين 

حيث يمكن ان يصل الضغط للغاز داخل الاسطوانة الى 12 بار جوى

بل ويمكن عمل محطات صغيرة لانتاج الغاز باستمراركلما احتجت اليه او نقص مقداره مع الاستهلاك

الرابط للفم لمن يرغب فى مشاهدته هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhroR7oELwA&feature=related

او اكتب اسم الفلم في يوتيوب 
اسمه Splitting Water into Hydrogen Fuel

الان مع الصور 
انتظ اكتمال التحميل 

1==










2===







3===









4==











5==





















7==













8==

صورة اعادة الخامة الي ما كانت عليه

فلا تلوث من ناتج اكاسيد الالومنيوم 

وكل ما تحتاجه اضافة المزيد من الماء فقط









8==


صورة اسطوانات الغاز اللتى يمكن تاجيرعا او بيعا بالوقود الجديد


مشروع ممتاز








9==

صو رة صاحب الفكرة والمشروع
و يضبط الغاز للمولد






10==

صورة خرطوم توصيل الغاز 
مسالة سهلة وبسيطه







11==

مصورة مولد الكهرباء وهو يعمل على غاز الهيدروجين

لاحاجة للبنزين او الدينزل او الغاز الطبيعى









12==


صرة خامة الالومنيوم المستخدم









تمت بحمد الله تعالى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 مايو 2008)

ويمكن ايضا استخدام تلك الطريقة
اللتى سبق شرحها

وهذا افضل مشروع للشباب لان التكلفة العالية للوقود تمنعك من عمل اى شئ

تخيل مصنع صغير يتم ادارة بهذا الوقود لا تلوث للبيئة ومصروفات تقترب من الصفر 


اجمل وارخص طريقة للحصول على الهيدروجين

هذا المصمم للجهاز يستحق لقب استاذ دكتور بروفيسور

حيث انه قد صمم وحدة انتاج هيدروجين واستخدم الالومنيوم الخردة المتواجد بورش الخراطة = الزبالة =

ويضعها فى خزان 1 مثلا

وفى الخوان رقم 2
يتم وضع القلوى المخفف هيدروكسيد الصوديوم

وفي الخزان رقم 3 الرفيع به مجموعة فلاتر لتنقية الغاز

وفى الخزران رقم 4
والذى يشبه خزانات الهواء يتم تخزين الغاز المنتج لاستخدامه وقتما تشاء

ولاحظ وجود كمية من عدادات قياس ضغط الغاز حتى تستطيع استخدامه فى اى مجال او ايقاف التفاعل لامتلاء الخزان رقم 4

ولاحظ محابس الهواء و الاخرى اللتى تتحكم فى دخول القلوى الى خزان الالومنتوم لانتاج الغاز

والان مع الصور
وانتظر تحميلها فعلا تستحق المشاهدة

1==




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 495x418.





2==
اصورة جهاو تحضير الهيدروجين بابسط الخامات 



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 495x430.






3==
صور خزانات الالومنيوم والقلوى هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او البوتاسيوم



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 512x427.






4==




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 492x440.





5==



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 495x423.




صورة اضافة الالومنيوم الخردة للخزان الاول 
6==





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 504x429.




7==
صورة اضافة القلوى بالخزان الثانى



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 485x422.






8==
الخزان وقد امتلى




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 492x436.





9==
سره خروج الغاز خلال ثوانى وبدء التفاعل



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 498x441.






10==




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 496x440.







هذا المصمم للجهاز يستحق لقب عبقري

تابع باقى الصور
انتظر تحميل الصور كلها 

فعلا صور تغنى عن اى شرح وجهاز ممتاز 



11==
صاحب المشروع ويملئ ميس بلاستيك بالغاز




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 464x422.








12===



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 496x430.




الكيس وقد طار الى السماء لاثبات انه غاز الهيدروجين




13==
وبهذة الصورة ترى اقصى سرعة لخروج الغاز بمقيات تدفق الهواء




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 502x437.




14==
وهنا ترى وحدة التحير وقد امتلىء الخزان بالغاز




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 489x419.




هذا المصمم للجهاز يستحق لقب عبقري


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

الحمد لله عى نعمة الاسلام وكفى بها نعمة 
وللتسهيل على الكصير من الناس الحصول على غاز الهيدروجين لاستخدامه مثلا لادارة = تشغيل مولد كهرباء 

عليك استخدام ارخص الخامات المحلية لتحضيرة 

والاسهل هى الطريقة الكميائية لانك تستطيع شراء الخامات من السوبرماركت او العطار- محل العطارة

المطلوب الومنيوم خردة = فضلات -بواقي كابلات الكهرباء 
علب البيبسي الفارغة 
علب العصائر الفارغة

ورق الالومنتوم يباع بالسوبر ماركت لتغليف الطعام بالمنزل ويسمى الفوليا - ورق فوليا

فضلات المحركات للسيارات- اجزاء منها
بواقي وكسر وفضلات من محلات - ورش- تصنيع الشابابيك والنوافذ الالوميتال

زبالة ورش المخارط - فقط عند خرط الالومنيوم

=======

القلور يمن تحضيرة او شراؤة فهو يباع بالسوبرماركت على شكل سائل 
ويباع بمحلات العطارة على شكل =فلز= اصابع او بودرة - وتسمي البوتاسا الكاوية - الصودا الكاوية 
وعادتا تستخدمها السيدات لاضافتها الى غسيل الملابس لتكون اكثر بياضا
وتستخدم فى صناعة الصابون 

ويمكن سؤال مدرس - معلم كمياء او فيزياء بالمرحلة الاعدادية او الثانوية عن طرق التحضير 

حيث كنا نعملها فى الماضي فى معامل المدرسة
==

وييضاف الى الخليط الماء لاذابة البوتاسا الكاوية - كن حذرا لانها تسخن الماء بشدة 

ويضاف بعد ذالك الالومنيوم 
يغلق الوعاء جيدا للتحكم فى الغاز

ويوضع الوعاء فى جردل ماء بارد لتبريده اثناء التفاعل وحتى لانحصل على الكثير من بخار الماء نظرا لغليانه

==

الوعاء المستخدم ممكن ان يكون من البلاستك الذى يتحمل الضغط والحرارة او من اى معدن غير الالومنيوم طبعا
وساضع لكم بعض التجارب للتسهيل عليكم معرفة الطريقة
== وانصح اولا بالتجربة على زجاجة عادية حتى تتاكد من صحة هذا العلم

ولا تنسي ان تلبس نظارة لان من الممكن يغلى منك السائل وتحدث طرطشه - تناثر منه


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

اجمل وارخص طريقة للحصول على الهيدروجين

هذا المصمم للجهاز يستحق لقب استاذ دكتور بروفيسور

حيث انه قد صمم وحدة انتاج هيدروجين واستخدم الالومنيوم الخردة المتواجد بورش الخراطة = الزبالة =

ويضعها فى خزان 1 مثلا

وفى الخوان رقم 2
يتم وضع القلوى المخفف هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 

وفي الخزان رقم 3 الرفيع به مجموعة فلاتر لتنقية الغاز 

وفى الخزران رقم 4 
والذى يشبه خزانات الهواء يتم تخزين الغاز المنتج لاستخدامه وقتما تشاء

ولاحظ وجود كمية من عدادات قياس ضغط الغاز حتى تستطيع استخدامه فى اى مجال او ايقاف التفاعل لامتلاء الخزان رقم 4

ولاحظ محابس الهواء و الاخرى اللتى تتحكم فى دخول القلوى الى خزان الالومنتوم لانتاج الغاز 

والان مع الصور
وانتظر تحميلها فعلا تستحق المشاهدة 

1==





2==





3==





4==





5==
اضافه الالومنيوم الخردة 



6==




7==



اضافة القلوى المخلوط بالماء

8==




9==
تعبئة كيس بغاز الهيدؤوجين



10==





هذا المصمم للجهاز يستحق لقب عبقري


باقي الصور

11==



 
12==




 
13==




 14==



 
15==




 
وستجدة ملئ كيس بالاستيك بالغاز واطارة بالهواء حتى يتاكد المشككون فى نوع الغاز 
وقد كتب عليه H2

الرابط للفلم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2DY1gSiEmM
اسم الفلم 
Hydrogen generator
يمكن النقر على الصور لتكبيرها بالحجم الطبيعي
 

تلك الوحدة يمكن تصمميها لادراة مولدات الكهرباء و ووحدات الطهى والطبخ وادارة محركات السيارات بكل انواعها

فهل من مشمر لها



فهل من قائل انا لها انا لها


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

للحصول على الهيدروجين باستخدام الصودا الكاوية او البوتاسا الكاوية
او هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
وذالك باستخدلم علب الالومنيوم الخردة = الزبالة = مع الكثير من الماء و القليل من هيدروكسي الصوديوم =يمكن شراؤة من عند العطار 
ولابد من عمل فلتر لغسيل الغاو كما هو بالفيلم 

ويفصل اضافة فلتر اخر لابريد بخار الماء الناتج من سخونه التفاعل والحصول على الغاز فقط

لاحظ ان مع السخوه العالية ان علبة التفاعل البلاستك لم تتحمل ضغط الغاز الذى تزايد بسرع شديدة
لذالك يفضل ان تكون من الاستانلس استيل وكذالك الفلاتر
وهنا يمكنك تخزين الفائض من الغاز للتحرك بالسيارة وقتما شئت لانه هيدروجين فقط لايوجد معه اوكسجين

ويمكن استخدامه للطبخ او التدفئة او مولدات الكهرباء

والتكلفة عنا تكاد تكون صفر فالخامة الوحية اللتى سيتم شراؤها هى الصودا الكاوية وهى تستخدم لصنهى الصابون ورخيصة جدا وماتحتاج لايتعدى 3 ملاعق حوالى 100 جرام مثلا 

ويمكن تخزين العاز فى اى انبوبة غاز طبيعي فارغة لاستخدامها عند الحاجة

الرابط http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JCtUAFLW-TM

ان تغير الربط فصع هذا العنوان في يو تيوب


Make Hydrogen

ولاحظ قوة وشدة اللهب

انتظر تحميل الصور

1==





 ولاحظ قوة وشدة اللهب

 انتظر تحميل الصور

صورة اضافة علب العصائر الفارغة من الالومنيوم
2==





صورة بعد التفاعل واشعال الغاز

3==






لاحظ حجم الشعلة وقوتها


4==
انطفاءت الشعلة نظرا لغليان الماء وخروج لكثير من بخار الماء




 لاحظ ان ضغط الغاز ارتفع خلال ثوان معدودة الى 12 بار جوى 

شئ لايصدق 


يا سبحان الله

5==





لاحظ مع زيادة نسبة بخار الماء الناتج عن الغليان فى وحدة التفاعل
لذالك لابد من تبريد وعاء التحصير او استخدام الحرارة الناتحة للتدفية من خلال جهاز اخر 
ويمكن تخزين الهيدروجين بهذة الطريقة لانه امن مثل الغاز الطبيعي ى اسطوانات وانابيب لبيعه للمنازل او الورش والمصانع الصغيرة 

انقر على الصور لتكبيرها بالحجم الطبيعي


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

ولمن اراد الحصول على غاز الهيدروجين بارخص الخامات 

من السوبر ماركت 
ورق فوليا الومنيوم
سائل تنظف البالوعات والاحواض = قلوى

طفاية حريق مستعمله وفارغة 
جوانتى لحفظ اليد بعيد عن القلويات مما يستخدم في غسيل الاطباق بالمطابخ 

وعاء =برميل = به ماء لتبريد الطفاية اثناء التفاعل وحتى لايتبخر الماء فيكون غاو لايشتمل على بخار ماء


والان مع الصور انتظر تحميلها 

1==

لاحظ مؤشر عداد الطفاية وهى فارغة = على الاحمر








2==

جسم الطفاية 







3==

ورق الالومنيوم 









 


4==

سائل التنظيف










 


5==

2كوب من السائل 200 جرام او سنتيمتر مكعب









تابع باقى الصور
​​


الباقي 

انتظر تحميل الصور 

6==
تجميع القلوى فى وعاء واحد لمعرفه حجمه









7==

تقطيع ورق الالومنيوم الى قطع صغيرة












8==

ضغط ةوبرم ورق الالومنيوم على شكل اصابع حتى يسهل ادخالها الى الطفاية












9===
لاحظ عداد الطفاية فارغ













10==




فك الجزء العلوى من الطفاية لتعبئتها









تابع باقى الصور
​


تابع مرحلة التعبئة 

11==

تعبئة ورق الالزمنيوم 







12==








13==










14==



15==
اضافة السائل









تابع باقي الصور




تابع 

16==

غلق الطفاية باحكام 








17==


مكان التبريد بالماء 

















18==


اخراج الطفاية بعد انتهاء التفاعل وتجدها قد بردت 











19==








20==







​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

21==
لاحظ ان الضغط للغاز ارتفع والطفاية امتلئت بالغاز والمؤشر على الاخضر








22==
التجربة على ملئ بالونه فارغة







23==
البالونه اثناء ملئها








24===
البالونه وقد ارتفعت للسقف







25===
التجربة على استخدام الغاز للطهى والطبخ لاحظ الشعله له من الموقد 









تابع الصور
​


26==
لاحظ حجم الهب اللذى يمكن زيادنه او تقليله








27==
سواء استخدامه للطبخ او التدفئة








الرابط للفلم لمن اراد مشاهدته هنا

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m9Q6gDKP2R0 

وعند تغير الرابط
فضع عنوانه فى يوتيوب
***HYDROGEN PRODUCTION*** and EXPERIMENTATION

​​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

مشكورا الانتظار لتحميل كل الصور 

و هذا المشروع بسيط في تكلفتة و ييسر عليك تكاليف الحياة ويمكنك 
تعبئة الغاز وبيع بعد ان تتعلم طرق استخدامه لانه لابد ان يعمل تحت الضغط 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وجمعنا الله تعالى بكم فى جنه الفردوس

من اراد نقل الموضوع ونشرة فلا يستاذننى فيه 
وله الاجر عند الله تعالى على هذا الخير الذى يقدمه للمسلمين


----------



## المنفهق (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور على شرحك حقيقة كفيت ووفيت
وانا شخصيا استفدت من مواضيعك ونجحت في التطبيق
لكن عندي سؤال بسيط وهو كيف يمكننا ضغط الهيدروجين داخل اسطوانات؟
والله يعطيك العافية والحياة الصافية


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

المنفهق قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكور على شرحك حقيقة كفيت ووفيت
> وانا شخصيا استفدت من مواضيعك ونجحت في التطبيق
> لكن عندي سؤال بسيط وهو كيف يمكننا ضغط الهيدروجين داخل اسطوانات؟
> والله يعطيك العافية والحياة الصافية




اصنع الوحدة من الحديد القابل لتحمل الضغط العالى كما بالصورة و ووصلها بخزن للز اكبر فى الحجم ومع متابعة التفاعل ممكن ان يصل الضغط الى اكثر من 30 بار جوى

ومنه املء الاسطوانات اللتى تحتاجها 

ام ان كنت تقصد ان تحوله الى سائل مضغوط كما هو الحال مع اسطوانات الغز الطبيعي فهذا موضوع يطول شرحة 

والافضل لك ان تضع هذا السؤال فى قسم الميكا نيكا لعلك تجد من يفيدك وعلى معرفة جيدة بنظام الضواغط والتبريد 

وغالبا مايسري على الغاز الطبيعى سيسري على الهيدروجين
فهما متشابهان الى جد كبير وكلاهما لن يشتعل فى غياب الاكسجين

وافدنا بما توصلت اليه 
وشكرا اخى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

ويمكنك تصنع تلك الوحدة الانتاجية وبيعها للناس وتكون بحجم صغير 
ويمكن تجهيزها بجهاز اتزماتك للتحكم فى اضافة السوائل وبدء وايقاف انتاج الغاز حسب الاحتياج اليه


----------



## lila2003 (1 يونيو 2008)

والله يا مبتدىءلينوكس أنا بديت أحبك 
شكلي حجرب كل تجاربك 
بس لي سؤال قرأت في أحد المواقع أنه لتحويل الهيدروجين إلي هيدروجين مسال تحتاج الي 10 أضعاف ضغط الغاز الطبيعي المسال مما يعني خطورة وضع التجربة في جرات عادية هل هذا صحيح ..؟
وكن هو الغاز الناتج من هذا التفاعل يعني كي أحصل علي كيلو غاز هيدروجين من أحتاج إلي ألمنيوم ومادة فلوية 
وهل كربونات الصوديوم (كربونة الفلافل) تسد مسد الصودا الكاوية لأنها مع الحصار الي عندنا بطلت موجودة وخلصت من عند العطارين


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> والله يا مبتدىءلينوكس أنا بديت أحبك
> شكلي حجرب كل تجاربك
> بس لي سؤال قرأت في أحد المواقع أنه لتحويل الهيدروجين إلي هيدروجين مسال تحتاج الي 10 أضعاف ضغط الغاز الطبيعي المسال مما يعني خطورة وضع التجربة في جرات عادية هل هذا صحيح ..؟
> وك
> وهل كربونات الصوديوم (كربونة الفلافل) تسد مسد الصودا الكاوية لأنها مع الحصار الي عندنا بطلت موجودة وخلصت من عند العطارين




الصودا الكاوية يمكن تحضيرها بالمنزل ويمكن وضع سؤال فى قسم الكمياء بالمنتدى عنها 

او سؤال مدرس كميايء بالمدارس 

كربونات الصودا يمكن تحويلها الى محلول هيدرزكسيد الصوديوم معلمين الكمياء والفزياء ببالمدارس يعلما المعادلات لها والطريقة 

وان عرفت فاخبرنا بها



> ن هو الغاز الناتج من هذا التفاعل يعني كي أحصل علي كيلو غاز هيدروجين من أحتاج إلي ألمنيوم ومادة فلوية



ما فهمت كيف 

الغز هنا يقاس بالتكعيب و ليس بالكيلو 

على العموم سنستعمل علبة بيسبي فارغة = من الالومنيوم = او علبة عصير مع 3 ملاعق بودرة البوتاسا الكاوية مع 5 لت ماء 

تحصل على مايزيد على 15 متر مكعب من الغاز 
يكفى لاشعال موقد لمدة 4 ساعات تقريبا

ولكن التجارت عى الفيصل فى الحكم والكمية 

اعتقد اننى استطعت ملئ 30 بالونة حجم كبير بتجربة مماثلة والخامات المستخدمة كانت قليلة جدا 

وهذا منذ زمن بعيد جدا و زاكرتى لاتسعفى بالكمية على وجه التحديد


----------



## lila2003 (1 يونيو 2008)

أنا أقصد أني لو حاولت ملئ جرة غاز المستخدمة للشنبر (الإضائة عبر الغاز ) وهي بسعة 5 كيلو غاز مسال
الجرة العادية 12 كيلو طبعا هذا بفلسطين حيث أنني فلسطيني 
ولا أعرف ان كان هناك أحجام أخري عندكم في الدول الإخري 
الشاهد 
كم أحتاج من المواد لملئ الجرة الصغيرة 5 كيلو 
لأري التكلفة والمواد الموجودة أو المتوفرة


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (1 يونيو 2008)

الله يفتح عليكم ويجزيكم عنا وعنا المسلمين كل خير


----------



## lila2003 (4 يونيو 2008)

هل من بديل عن البوتاسا الكاوية 

نظرا لإنقطاعها في ظل حصارنا في غزة..؟؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (8 يونيو 2008)

*holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها*

السلام عليكم 

اليوم معنا تجربة 
اختراع جديد 
لانتاج وقود الماء 

عجيبه 
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟

لانها تم استخدام كامل العادم = هواء العادم= لانتاج الوقود والاستغناء هن الهواء الجوى الخارجى

نظرية عملها غير وضحة تماما لى 
ولذالك من لديه معلومات فمرحبا بكتابتها ووضعها ليتم الخير للناس

المكونات 
استخدام خزان مغلق يتحمل ضغط الهواء 

استخدام هواء العادم الساخن لتبخير المحلول للوقود درجة 600 مئوية

استخدام خليط من المواد التالية لانتاج الوقود 
1== بعض صلصة الكاتشب = طماطم
2== بعض شراب البيبسي كولا
3==بعض عصير البرتقال 
4==بعض لتر حليب اللبن
5==بعض المستردة 
6==بعض من زيت المحرك 
7==بعض عصير الطماطم والفلفل
8==بعض عصير الخردل واشياء اخرى


وهنا تجمع لشرحه عربي وانكليزى
 اقتباس:
المتعددة من الوقود المعالج geet هو جديد دوليا براءه المخترع الذي هو بول Pantone. هذا... جميع »الثوريه ويسمح هذا النظام المشترك 4 ضربات لتشغيل المحركات ذات المياه / hydrocarbure المخلوط. وهو قادر على استخدام جميع أنواع الوقود (البنزين والديزل والكيروسين الخام والزيوت وغيرها... المستمده من المواد الهيدروكربونيه) مع ماص للحرارة البلازما المفاعل. متعدد الوقود المعالج يتيح أيضا اجراء تخفيض كبير في التلوث الناجمة عن عوادم gaz ما يقرب من 85 ٪ بالمقارنة مع المحرك التقليدي. التجارب التي اجرتها العديد من الصناعيين وبالفعل اظهرت التجارب التي فيه ، حتى انه من الممكن جعل وظيفة محرك مجهز هذا الجهاز مع خليط من المواد الهيدروكربونيه (20 ٪) والمياه (80 ٪)... 

هذا اختبار للمفاعل Pantone مع كل نوع من انواع السوائل مثل الصلصة ، والخردل واللبن ، بيبسي ، عصير البرتقال ، ECT. و 25 ٪ من القديم
English




» Arabic




Translate



فهم يستخدم معها خلية البلازما للتحليل الكهربي

لا ننسي ان خلية البلازما تعتمد على االفولت العالى والشرارة المستخدمة فى شمعات الاحتراق =البوجيهات


وبالتالى فان الوقود خليط من لعض الزيت والديزل او البنزين 20 % 
والباقى 80% ماء مذاب به مواد كربوهيدراتية

طريقة العمل يدار المحرل الاول بالبنزين 
حتى نحصل على العادم الساخن جدا 
ثم يمر العادم من خلال ماسورة داخل ماسورة اخرى بها الوقود المختلط
للتسخين الى درجة 600 مئوية
ونحصل على خليط من الدخان ووالبخار الذى يمرر على وحدة البلازما فتقوم بفصل الماء التى الهيدروجين والاكسجين 
وفم خلال فلتر خاص لحجب الابخرة تمرر الغازات الى المحرك لتحترق وتعطيى بخار ماء يعاد تمريره مع العادم الى الخزان حتيى يتكثف ويبرد
لاعادة استخدامه ثانية 
وتعد فترة قصيرة يمكن غلق مكان دخول الهواء الجوى منفذ فلتر الهواء 
وكذالك غلق منفذ العادم تماما ويصير المحرك يعمل بدون الحاجة الى هواء من الخارج ولا يصدر عادم الى الخارج 
فمنه واليه
صدق او لا تصدق 

فهذا واقع علمى صحيح

تكنولوجيا 

الرايط للفلم هنا 
 اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uboKv...eature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uboKv...eature=related
و اسمه هنا 
 اقتباس:
holy shit...must see 
ان لم تجد الربط يعمل فضع اسمه فى يوتيوب واعمل له بحث لتجده
الن انتظر رفع وتحميل الصور والشرح لها 

1==
مقدمة البرنامج باللغة الفرنسية








2==
صورة جميع المشتملات للاختراع








3==
مكان دخول الهواء للمحرك -محل الكربراتير








4==
صورة ماسورة الوقود المائي








5==
صورة لفك خزان الوقود










6==

صورة مجري الوقود









7==

تابع مجرى الوقود








8==

تابع باقى المواسير لمجرى الوقود ومواسير العادم والتسخين








9==









10==

صورة مكان خروج العادم الشكمان










11==
صورة فك خزان الوقود










12==
لاحظ اماكن التوصيلات








13==


صورة الخزان فارغ تماما










14==

مجموعة صور لربط الخزان بمكانه









15==











16===











17==
صورة المخروط المستخدم لملئ الخزان









18==

صورة اضافة عصير البرتقال للوقود









19==











20==
صورة اضافة البيبسي كولا للوقود









21==
صورة اضافة الحليب اللبن للوقود








22==
صورة اضافة الكاتشب = صلصة الطماطم










23==











24==

صورة اضافة الموستارد = المستردة للوقود











25==











26==











27==












28==
صورة اضافة الزيت للوقود












29==











30==
صورة اضافة الشطة الحريفة للوقود








31==












32==
صورة اضافة عصير الخردل او الخروب





33==













34==












35==












36==
صورة غلق الحزان باخكام












37==

لاحظ عدم وجود عادم صادر










38==
صورة اضافة بعض البنزين لادارة المحرك








39==

صورة فتح قليل لمحبس الهواء والبنزين لادارة المحرك










40==
صورة ادارة المحرك يدويا











41==

صورة ضبط الهواء بعد دوران المحرك












42==
صورة للعادم لاحظ شكل المنديل الورقي وقد تطاير مع هواء العادم










43==

بعد التسخين يبداء فى غلق العادم مع غلق الهواء الخارجى تدريجيا










44==
صورة ماسورة العادم بعد غلق العادم لاحظ عدم تطاير المنديل الورقي









45==
صورة المنافو مكان الكربراتير ولاحظ عدم دخول هواء للمحرك وذالك اثناء دورانه










46==










47==

صورة المخترع ويتعجب من هذا الوضع الغريب 
لا عادم لا هواء داخل






48==

صورة الحرك ومازال دائرا 















تمت بحمد الله تعالى 









=​


----------



## عاهد بدر (9 يونيو 2008)

جزالك الله خير 
ولكن هذه بدها ورشة بل مصنع حتي يتم تطويرها عندنا 
ولكن جيد أن نري إلي أين وصل الغرب حتي نزداد اصرار علي المواصلة والعمل حتي النجاح
ولك احترامي


----------



## البلال80 (9 يونيو 2008)

وفقك الله يا أخي في مساهماتك الفاعلة وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يونيو 2008)

*Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم معنا طريقة جديدة وسهلة لانتاج وقود الماء
الذى هو الهيدروجين والاكسجين

بديل عن البنزين والديزل

المخترع بانتونى 
قد اكتشفها وبعد فترة وجدوه مقتول مسموما 
لانه لايمكن بيع الماء للناس فلا فائدة تعود عليهم منها 

وقد قامت العديد من الورش الافراد بالنجاح فى عمل هذا النظام الجديد

فكرة المشروع بسيطة 

تعتمد على استخدام هواء العادم الساخن جدا 
لعمل اهتزاز مع فوق التسخين للماء 

مع اضافة بعض الكربوهيدرات اليه او بعض الزيت او الوقود البترولى

وذالك بتمرير هذا الخليط داخل ماسورة للتسخين من داخل ماسورة الشكمان
حيث تصل درجة الحرارة الى 800 درجة مئوية

وكذالك تمرير جزء من العادم داخل خزان التحضير للوقود لعمل تأيين للماء والمحتويات

وبعد دوران المحرك وسخونته لدرجة معينه يمكن غلق غاز العادم تماما وتحويله الى خزان الوقود لاعادة استخدامه

طريقة عجبية جدا ولكنها ناجحة جدا 


الرابط للفلم لمن يريد مشاهدته هنا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4MIxhgZoUE&NR=1

 اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4MIxhgZoUE&NR=1 

وان لم يعمل معك الرابط فاكتب اسم الفلم فى يوتيوب واعمل له بحث وساجده باذن الله تعالى

اسم الفلم 

 اقتباس:
Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 

 



وارحب بمن يمكنه اضافة شرح وتفصيلات اكثر للمشروع


الان مع الشرح والصور

انتظر التحميل للصور 


1==
صورة محرك القص الذى تم عليه التجربة 








2==
صورة جهاز تحليل الماء 










3==
صورة محبس دخول الهواء مثل الكربراتير 
ويتم وضع بعض البنزين عند بدء التشغيل اول مرة 
فى تلك العلبة بالاعلى







4==

صورة محبس خروج العادم لون يده سوداء 
وبالجانب الاخر محبس للعادم يتحكم فى كمة العادم الداخلة لخزان الماء والوقود










5==











6==
صورة خزان الوقود 
تخيل تم استخدام ابسط الاشياء جركن بالاستك










7==

لاحظ بالاعلى لون يد دخول الهواء باللون الاصفر 









8==












9==
بيتم غلق وخنق الهواء الداخل للمحرك من هذا المحبس والاستعاضه عنه بزيادة الداخل من العادم 














10==












11==

صورة توضح مكان خروج ماسورة الوقود لتزويد المحرك باللون النحاسي 
واسفل منها ماسورة خروج العادم باللون الاسود

وماسورة الوقود تمر من داخل الماسورة السوداء للعادم 
حتى يتم تفكيك الماء الى غازى الهيدروجين والاكسجين











12==












13==

صورة توضح مكان دخول العادم الى خزان الوقود وخروج الوقود الى المحرك









14==
صورة المحبس المتحكم فى نسبة غازات العادم الداخلة الى خزان الوقود لاعادة استخدامها مرة اخرى










15==


صورة توضح المحبس على اليمين لعروج فائض العادم الى الهواء الجوى والثانى على اليسار لدخول بعض العادم الى خزان الوقود لاعادة استخدامه مرة اخري









16==












17==
صورة توضح انه لايوجد كربراتير لدخول الوقود مباشرة على المحرك والتحكم من المحابس فقط 










18==












19==













=


وهنا نجد ان من الممكن لاى مهندس او حتى فنى ذو خبرة ان يصنع مثل تلك المنتجات وتسويقها فى من المشاريع الناجحة جدا جدا 

والجدير بالذكر هنا 

ان عنالك من استخدم 20 % وقود بترولى و 80% ماء 

بمعنى ان البنزين نزل معه الى اقل من ربع الثمن

ومنهم من توصل الى 90% ماء و10% سكر وبواقى الطعام كصلصة الكاتشب والبيبسي كولا الخ الخ

فهو مشروع للشباب الذى يريد الصراء 
وليس لمن يبحث عن وظيفه يصير معها فقيرا الى نهاية عمره

فهيا ياشباب ​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يونيو 2008)

*Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01سيارة تعمل على الماء تجربة مثيرة لا للينزين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم معنا تجربة مثيرة تعتمد على نظرية المخترع بانتونى لانتاج وقود بديل من الماء

عادتا يكون الوقود 20 % و الماء 80 %
فهى من افضل الطرق للحفاظ على البيئة من التلوث

بالاضافة الى انها العلاج الامثل لغلاء اسعار الوقود الغير معقول

 وهذة تجربة من احدى الورش اللتى استطاعت تنفيذ التجربة وجعل السيارة تعمل على الماء 

طبعا بالتجربة ستجد خزان الماء فى وضع غريب ولكنه للتجارب 
ويمكن وضعه بعد التطوير فى حقيبة السيارة 

وسنتعرض للشرح والصور اللتى تبين اماكن التوصيلات 
حتى يسهل على اى فنى عمل ذالك وتطويره

الرابط للفلم لمن اراد المشاهدة هنا
 اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1tMv...eature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1tMv...eature=related
وان تعطل الرابط فاكتب اسم الفلم فى يوتيوب واعمل بحث لتجده

اسم الفلم

 اقتباس:
Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01 


الان مع الصور والشرح

انتظر التحميل للصور


1==
صورة محرك السيارة والخزان عليها باللون الازرق 
طبعا الشكل سخيف ولكن هو فقط للتجربة








2==

صورة احد المختصين يلتقط خرطوم العادم












3==
صورة السيارة والفنى بجوارها











4==










5==

صورة التحكم فى العادم للسيارة وضبط المحرك










6==














7==
صورة احد الفنيين يراجع التوصيلات اسفل السيارة 











8==










9==













10==
صورة ناتج عادم السيارو فقط بخار ماء خارج من الخرطوم بيد الفنى المختص












11==

صورة الفنيين اثناءضبط العادم والداخل للمحرك من وقود










12==














==


تم الجزء الاول بحمد الله تعالى 

وان شاء الله تعالى سيتم وضع باقى الاجزاء فى موضوعات منفصلة حتى لا اثقل الصفحات على القارئ لها بالصور​


----------



## gasem333 (9 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> هل من بديل عن البوتاسا الكاوية
> 
> نظرا لإنقطاعها في ظل حصارنا في غزة..؟؟



نعم يوجد بديل هو هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او الصودا وتوفره ورخيصه تباع ب 75 قرش اردني للكيلو 
وشكر


----------



## gasem333 (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم سؤال للاخ لينوكس اذا فتحنا جرة الغاز (انبوبة االغاز) وملءن جزء منها بالماء واضفنا هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ووضعنا قطع من الالمنيوم ثم اغلقنا الانبوبه حتى تمتليء بالغاز ...... فهل نحصل على هيدروجين مضغوط يمكن الاستفاده منه وكيف يمكن السيطره على التفاعل 
اذا استخدمنا بدل انبوبة الغاز برميل حديد فهل يتحمل الضغط اي بمعنى اخر كيف استطيع خزن كميه من الهيدروجين لللاستفاده منها كغاز للطهي او التدفئه


----------



## استاذ القانون (13 يونيو 2008)

سيبقى الطلب العالمي على النفط كبيراً , لان النفط ليس وقوداً فقط , بل هو مصدر اساسي للكثير من المواد الصناعية .


----------



## احمد نوري (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا قمت بعمل هذه التجربه واستخدمت قناني الغاز المتعارف عليها عندنا في العراق ونجحت التجربه والحمد للهوتم تطبيقها على الطباخ المنزلي
ولكن هناك اشياء حصلت، لا اريد ان اسميها مشاكل، ولكن اقول انها ملاحظات وجاري العمل على حلها انشاء الله وهي:
1- لون الشعله كان احمر وليس ازرق واعتقد ان السبب هو الاحتراق غير التام وجاري العمل على حل الموضوع
2- حصول تضرر في اجزاء الاشتعال (الاحتراق) في الطباخ بسبب درجة حرارة الاشتعال (الاتقاد) العاليه للهيدروجين.
و هديه للاخوه الاعزاء في المنتدى سوف اقوم برفه صور التجارب التي قمت بها في المنزل

والله الموفق


----------



## بادي الاول (21 يونيو 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وياريت تفصيل اكثر حول اجراءات السلامه


----------



## بادي الاول (21 يونيو 2008)

اخي احمد نوري انا بانتظار تفاصيل وصور عن نجاح تجربتك
ارجو ان لا تتاخر في رفعها من فضلك


----------



## gasem333 (21 يونيو 2008)

احمد نوري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا قمت بعمل هذه التجربه واستخدمت قناني الغاز المتعارف عليها عندنا في العراق ونجحت التجربه والحمد للهوتم تطبيقها على الطباخ المنزلي
> ولكن هناك اشياء حصلت، لا اريد ان اسميها مشاكل، ولكن اقول انها ملاحظات وجاري العمل على حلها انشاء الله وهي:
> 1- لون الشعله كان احمر وليس ازرق واعتقد ان السبب هو الاحتراق غير التام وجاري العمل على حل الموضوع
> ...


اتمنى لك التوفيق بس خلينا نتواصل مع بعض ويا ريت تعطينا تفاصيل اكتر عن تجربتك


----------



## المصابيح (22 يونيو 2008)

*التعديلات الفنية لاستعمال غاز الهيدروجين للطهي والتدفئة*

السلام عليكم اخواني
ماهي التعديلات الفنية لاستعمال غاز الهيدروجين للطهي والتدفئة والاستعمالات المنزلية الأخرى
وبارك الله فيكم:16:


----------



## بادي الاول (22 يونيو 2008)

الاخ احمد نوري ما نزال بانتظار ردك حول نتائج تجربتك لغرض الاستفادة والتعميم
ارجو سرعة الرد


----------



## استاذ القانون (22 يونيو 2008)

احمد نوري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا قمت بعمل هذه التجربه واستخدمت قناني الغاز المتعارف عليها عندنا في العراق ونجحت التجربه والحمد للهوتم تطبيقها على الطباخ المنزلي
> ولكن هناك اشياء حصلت، لا اريد ان اسميها مشاكل، ولكن اقول انها ملاحظات وجاري العمل على حلها انشاء الله وهي:
> 1- لون الشعله كان احمر وليس ازرق واعتقد ان السبب هو الاحتراق غير التام وجاري العمل على حل الموضوع
> ...


 -----------------------------------------------------


----------



## استاذ القانون (22 يونيو 2008)

احمد نوري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا قمت بعمل هذه التجربه واستخدمت قناني الغاز المتعارف عليها عندنا في العراق ونجحت التجربه والحمد للهوتم تطبيقها على الطباخ المنزلي
> ولكن هناك اشياء حصلت، لا اريد ان اسميها مشاكل، ولكن اقول انها ملاحظات وجاري العمل على حلها انشاء الله وهي:
> 1- لون الشعله كان احمر وليس ازرق واعتقد ان السبب هو الاحتراق غير التام وجاري العمل على حل الموضوع
> ...


 ----------------------------------------------------------------
حبذا لو تضع اكثر من ببلر وسط صوندة الغاز للحماية من حصول back fire
وفقك الله


----------



## gasem333 (23 يونيو 2008)

استاذ القانون قال:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> حبذا لو تضع اكثر من ببلر وسط صوندة الغاز للحماية من حصول Back Fire
> وفقك الله


وممكن بدل الببلر او معه تضع صمامات ذات الاتجاه الواحد ون ويه 
وننتظر الفائدة والمعلومات منك اخي


----------



## gasem333 (23 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الى اخي مبتديء لينوكس جزاك الله خيرا على جهدك ولكن حبذا لو جعلت المشاركات بهذا الموضوع موحده تحت عنوان واحد من اجل عدم التشتت لان الواحد بصراحه بطل يعرف راسه من رجليه من كثر ما فتحت عناوين كلها تبحث بنفس الموضوع وهو وقود الماء هذا الموضوع عظيم ومهم جدا لذلك يجب ان يوضع تحت عنوان واحد حتى نستطيع التركيز فيه وتعم الفائده , ولا شو رأي اخواني الاخرين. وشكرا


----------



## المصابيح (24 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## هيثمعمر (26 يونيو 2008)

حصول تضرر في اجزاء الاشتعال (الاحتراق) في الطباخ بسبب درجة حرارة الاشتعال (الاتقاد) العاليه للهيدروجين

لحل هذه المشكلة تقوم بادخال كمية كبيره من الهواء مع الهيدروجين وذلك عن طريق كمبرسر. هذا يؤدي الى تخفيف تركيز الهيدروجين مقارنة مع النيتروجين المدخل عن طريق الهواء مما يقلل الكالوريك فاليو (كمية الطاقة لكل وحدة حجم غاز داخل) وبالتالي لا يصهر الطباخ. والله الموفق


----------



## gasem333 (29 يونيو 2008)

هيثمعمر قال:


> حصول تضرر في اجزاء الاشتعال (الاحتراق) في الطباخ بسبب درجة حرارة الاشتعال (الاتقاد) العاليه للهيدروجين
> 
> لحل هذه المشكلة تقوم بادخال كمية كبيره من الهواء مع الهيدروجين وذلك عن طريق كمبرسر. هذا يؤدي الى تخفيف تركيز الهيدروجين مقارنة مع النيتروجين المدخل عن طريق الهواء مما يقلل الكالوريك فاليو (كمية الطاقة لكل وحدة حجم غاز داخل) وبالتالي لا يصهر الطباخ. والله الموفق [/
> color][/Qالسلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا لكن كيف يتم ذلك ارجو انت تفصل اكثر وشكرا لك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يوليو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> هيثمعمر قال:
> 
> 
> > حصول تضرر في اجزاء الاشتعال (الاحتراق) في الطباخ بسبب درجة حرارة الاشتعال (الاتقاد) العاليه للهيدروجين
> ...


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يوليو 2008)

استاذ القانون قال:


> سيبقى الطلب العالمي على النفط كبيراً , لان النفط ليس وقوداً فقط , بل هو مصدر اساسي للكثير من المواد الصناعية .



نعم اخى الكريم 
هذا صحيح 

فالهدف ترشيد الطاقة وحجب التلوث عن البيئة


----------



## عبود ميك (2 يوليو 2008)

أخي مبتدىء هل أستطيع استبدال هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بحمض الكبريتيك،وهل أستطيع استخدام الصابون كمصدر لهيدروكسيد الصوديوم.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يوليو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> أخي مبتدىء هل أستطيع استبدال هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بحمض الكبريتيك،وهل أستطيع استخدام الصابون كمصدر لهيدروكسيد الصوديوم.



المفروض انك درست عذا التفاعل لانه يدرس بالمرحله الاعدادية والثانوية 

عموما لايمكن استبدال القلوى بالحامض لانك ستحصل على احد اكاسيد حامض الكبريت وليس وقود الماء 

للحصول على الهيدروكسيد من الصابون لابد من سؤال اهل الكمياء 

ولكن يمكن استخدام مسحوق بودرة الخبيز = البيكنج بودر وهو امن وممتاز لانه ليس قلوى مثل الهيدروكسيد 


اخيرا لابد ان تسال اهل الخبرة بمكان سنكنك لتزيد معلوماتك


----------



## م.ضحى (2 يوليو 2008)

برافو عليك ياريت تستمر وياريت تعرفنا اكتر ولو عندك معلومات تانية علمهالنا


----------



## عبود ميك (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا أخي على النصيحة،للأسف ندرس في المدارس12سنة وما نمسك حاجة في النهاية غير القراءة والكتابة والقليل من المعلومات،لأننا نتعلم من أجل الشهادة لامن أجل العلم.
صدقت لأني جربت مع حمض الكبريتيك وما نفع،بس حبيت أتأكد لأنه في تشابه في التفاعل(هذا قلوي قوي وهذا حمض قوي،وكلا التفاعلين يولد حرارة كبيرة).
عندي البيكنج باودر،بس كنت متردد بينها وبين بيكربونات الصودا لأنها أيضا تستخدم في الخبز.

ان شاء الله أجرب وأرد عليك،وعذا للإطالة.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 يوليو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> شكرا أخي على النصيحة،للأسف ندرس في المدارس12سنة وما نمسك حاجة في النهاية غير القراءة والكتابة والقليل من المعلومات،لأننا نتعلم من أجل الشهادة لامن أجل العلم.
> صدقت لأني جربت مع حمض الكبريتيك وما نفع،بس حبيت أتأكد لأنه في تشابه في التفاعل(هذا قلوي قوي وهذا حمض قوي،وكلا التفاعلين يولد حرارة كبيرة).
> عندي البيكنج باودر،بس كنت متردد بينها وبين بيكربونات الصودا لأنها أيضا تستخدم في الخبز.
> 
> ان شاء الله أجرب وأرد عليك،وعذا للإطالة.




بالتوفيق باذن الله تعالى 

معذرة اخى لقد اخطائ فى كتابة الرد

لابد من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او البوتاسيوم للتفاعل مع الالومنيوم لتحضير الهيدروجين 

وفقد حدث خلط بين الموضوعات اثناء كتابة الرد 

والبيكنج بودر يستخدم للتحليل الكهربي للحصول على الهيدروجين 

اما الحصول عليه من التفاعل الكميائي فلابد من البوتاسا الكاوية المخففه بالماء تركيز 15% مثلا

ومعذرة مرة اخرى


----------



## عبود ميك (4 يوليو 2008)

كلامك صحيح، لقد جربت البيكنج باودر ولم أجد نتيجة،والبيكنج باودر هو نفسه بيكربونات الصودا مع بعض الإضافات البسيطة.
سأبحث عن هيدروكسيد الصوديوم،وأحاول مرة أخرى،وسأجرب الصابون أولا،ولكن أخي العزيز هل ممكن أن تكتب لنا النسب المئوية لكل من الألمونيوم والماء وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 يوليو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> كلامك صحيح، لقد جربت البيكنج باودر ولم أجد نتيجة،والبيكنج باودر هو نفسه بيكربونات الصودا مع بعض الإضافات البسيطة.
> سأبحث عن هيدروكسيد الصوديوم،وأحاول مرة أخرى،وسأجرب الصابون أولا،ولكن أخي العزيز هل ممكن أن تكتب لنا النسب المئوية لكل من الألمونيوم والماء وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم.



الصابون لن يتفع 

لانه فى الماضى كان هيدروكسيد الصديوم + الزيت + بودرة الكلك او التلك = صابون الغسيل =قالب صابون 

ولكن لابد من هيدروكسيد الجوديوم وهو رخيص ومتوفر = وان انختلف اسمعه التجارى احيانا يسمى البوتاسا الكاوية و هو على هيئة بودرة - او اصابع تشبه الشمع 

وان قلنا مثلا 150 جرام منه + 2 لتر ماء + قطع الومنيوم 200 جرام = عدة ساعات من الغاز الى ان ينتهى احد الثلاثة = الماء او الهيدروكسيد او الالومنيوم

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## gasem333 (4 يوليو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> كلامك صحيح، لقد جربت البيكنج باودر ولم أجد نتيجة،والبيكنج باودر هو نفسه بيكربونات الصودا مع بعض الإضافات البسيطة.
> سأبحث عن هيدروكسيد الصوديوم،وأحاول مرة أخرى،وسأجرب الصابون أولا،ولكن أخي العزيز هل ممكن أن تكتب لنا النسب المئوية لكل من الألمونيوم والماء وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم.[/quotالس
> السلام عليكم
> اود ان افيدك قدر الامكان وارد على تساؤلاتك بعد اذنك واذن اخينا لينوكس :يا اخي ليش الصابون هيدروكسيد الصوديوم افضل ومتوفر اكتر وارخص اي محل عطاره او ما شابه ذلك يوجدفيه ويسمى عند العطارين الصودا الكاويه او الصودا وهي رخيصة الثمن الكيلو بخمس وسبعين قرش اردني انا اشتريت كيلو وبشتنغل عليها من اشهر اما بخصوص النسب ممكن تضع ملعقه كبيره من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم لكل لتر ماء والالمنيوم لا يوجد نسبه معينه ضع قطع المنيوم حتى تكون مغمورة بالماء وكلما زاد الالمنيوم زاد التفاعل


----------



## gasem333 (4 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم : نداء نداء نداء 
الى الاخ لينوكس وينك وين مشاركاتك هل اصبت بالملل كبعض الاخوة يدخلوا متحمسين ويشلركوا بحماس وجديه وفجأه يختفوا نريد ان نصل الى نتائج في هذا المنتدى وليس كلام وشعارات . الكثير من الاخوة قاموا بنجارب ووعدونا ان يخبرونا بالنتائج ولكن لم نرى شيئا ليش؟؟ .............. لا اعلم 
وينك اخي انت لينوكس مختفي كل اسبوع او اسبوعين تدخل مره بخجل ثم تختفي . ان شاءئ الله المانع خير 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 يوليو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> السلام عليكم : نداء نداء نداء
> الى الاخ لينوكس وينك وين مشاركاتك هل اصبت بالملل كبعض الاخوة يدخلوا متحمسين ويشلركوا بحماس وجديه وفجأه يختفوا نريد ان نصل الى نتائج في هذا المنتدى وليس كلام وشعارات . الكثير من الاخوة قاموا بنجارب ووعدونا ان يخبرونا بالنتائج ولكن لم نرى شيئا ليش؟؟ .............. لا اعلم
> وينك اخي انت لينوكس مختفي كل اسبوع او اسبوعين تدخل مره بخجل ثم تختفي . ان شاءئ الله المانع خير
> ولكم الشكر



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى الكريم 

الظروف هى اللتى تتحكم فى الوقت 

وعذه الايام لاوقت لدى والعمل لايسمح لى باى وقت على الانترنت وفترة الاجازة انتهت وعليه فتواجدىسيقل و قد يند ان تجدنى 

والبركة فى باقى الاخوة بالمنتدى \
فان كتب كل واحد رائية وتجربته ونشرها بمن يعرفه من الفنيين وغيرهم لانتشر هذا العلم بسرعة وظهر المخترعون والمدعون العرب

فلا يمكن ان نعتمد على شخص واحد فلا يوجد سوبرمان او ما شابهه على ارض الواقع 

علينا ان نتعلم ونعمل ونكاب خبراتنا ليستفيد مهنا الجميع ولا نتظر فرد واحد فان هلك هلك معه العلم 

وللاسف لا تجد هنا الكثير من التجارب على العكس من المنتديات الاجنبية تجدهم يكتبوا تجاربهم مدعومه بالصور او الفديو للبحث على العيوب وحلها
وتجد تعاون كبير 
ولا يعتمدون على شخص واحد بل الكل يخترع وتضيف الجديد 

ولا استطيع ان اعدك بتواجدى الفترة القادمة الا فى الاجازات لضيق الوقت لدى 

والبركة فيكم


----------



## عبود ميك (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكوريييين إخواني الأعزاء على التوضيح سأبحث عن هيدروكسيد الصوديوم،وإن شاء الله نطبق التجربة على محرك ثم دراجة نارية،فأول الغيث قطرة ومشوار الألف ميل نبدئه بخطوة.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 يوليو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> مشكوريييين إخواني الأعزاء على التوضيح سأبحث عن هيدروكسيد الصوديوم،وإن شاء الله نطبق التجربة على محرك ثم دراجة نارية،فأول الغيث قطرة ومشوار الألف ميل نبدئه بخطوة.



بالتوفيق و بانتظار تجاربك


----------



## المصابيح (7 يوليو 2008)

ماهو اوصاف البابليير الذي يوضع بين قارورة الغاز وموقد الطهي؟
وهل يوجد بدائل له وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبود ميك (7 يوليو 2008)

أخيراااااااااااااا،وجدت الأستاذ(هيدروكسيد الصوديوم)،وقمت بالتجربة ونجحت،فقد قمت بوضع الماء والأستاذ هيدروكسيد الصوديوم في علبة عصير صغيرة ،ثم وضعت الألمونيوم ،وأغلقت فتحة القارورة بكيس ،وعندما بدأ التفاعل لم تتحمل القارورة درجة الحرارة فذابت، كما أن الكيس انتفخ بالكامل ولم أستطع تحريره،ثم قمت باختبار الغاز، وذلك بإلقاء عود كبريت على الكيس،فاشتعل الغاز وتسبب في حرق بسيييييييط في يدي،وهذا دليل على قوة شعلة الهيدروجين،وسأقوم إن شاء الله بتحسين ظروف التفاعل،وهدفي الآن تشغيل محرك بنزين بغاز الهيدروجين،فأرجو من لديه الخبرة والتجربة أن يفيدني بما لديه،وسأقرأ المزيد من المواضيع.

أخيرا أشجع الجميع على القيام بهذه التجربة،فهي غير مكلفة،وكمية الغاز الناتجة كبيرة مقارنة بحجم التفاعل.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (8 يوليو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> أخيراااااااااااااا،وجدت الأستاذ(هيدروكسيد الصوديوم)،وقمت بالتجربة ونجحت،فقد قمت بوضع الماء والأستاذ هيدروكسيد الصوديوم في علبة عصير صغيرة ،ثم وضعت الألمونيوم ،وأغلقت فتحة القارورة بكيس ،وعندما بدأ التفاعل لم تتحمل القارورة درجة الحرارة فذابت، كما أن الكيس انتفخ بالكامل ولم أستطع تحريره،ثم قمت باختبار الغاز، وذلك بإلقاء عود كبريت على الكيس،فاشتعل الغاز وتسبب في حرق بسيييييييط في يدي،وهذا دليل على قوة شعلة الهيدروجين،وسأقوم إن شاء الله بتحسين ظروف التفاعل،وهدفي الآن تشغيل محرك بنزين بغاز الهيدروجين،فأرجو من لديه الخبرة والتجربة أن يفيدني بما لديه،وسأقرأ المزيد من المواضيع.
> 
> أخيرا أشجع الجميع على القيام بهذه التجربة،فهي غير مكلفة،وكمية الغاز الناتجة كبيرة مقارنة بحجم التفاعل.


المفروض عند اشتعال اى كيس ما ذكرت بالهيدروجين لا يتسبب فى حرق ايدك كما ذكرت 

لان عتى يشتعل الجلد لابد من وضع يدك بالناار حتى يصل الجلد لدرجة الاشتعال والموضوع ده محتاج دقيقة على الاقل 
والغاز هنا يشتعل بالنفجار بمعنى في كسر من الثانية وهذا لايتسبب فىى حدوث اى حرق 

بالنسبة لتجاربي الشخصية عتدما كنا نعملها بالمدارس لم يحدث ما ذكرت وعلى الانترنت الكثير من التجارب لم ترى مثل ذ1الك
فاطلب منك صور الحرق 

بالاضافة الى صور القارورة اللتى قد ذابت 

اللتى ذكرتها حتى نعلم كيف حدث هذا 

فهذا لم اجده على مسوى العالم اما بالمنتديات العربية فكل يكتب ما يشاء
وشكرا


----------



## عبود ميك (8 يوليو 2008)

أخي العزيز الحرق بسيط ولا يذكر،لأن يدي كانت قريبة جدا من الكيس،أما القارورة فأنا أجريت عليها التفاعل بدون تبريد وهي قارورة بلاستك ،فشيء طبيعي أنها لا تتحمل الحرارة،ولقد أعدت التجربة في زجاجة حتى تتحمل الحرارة، والنتائج طيبة وأنا سعيد بنجاح التجربة، وأشكرك كثيرا على مساعدتك ووقفتك معنا،أما بالنسبة للصور فأنا لا أمتلك كاميرا ولكن سأحاول تنزيل الصور حتى بكاميرة تلفون.

المهم الآن أني أريد تشغيل محرك بنزين بالهيدروجين،فهل أقوم بتوصيل قارورة التفاعل بوعاء البابلر ثم حاوية الهيدروجين،وأين أحصل على خزان به مقياس الضغط ،فالمشكلة في مقياس الضغط؟

وهل يحتاج الهيدروجين الخارج من الخزان إلى المحرك، إلى وعاء بابلر مرة أخرى؟أم أن وعاء البابلر يوصل بالتفاعل مباشرة؟
على فكرة أنا قرأت مواضيعك عن خلية الوقود ولكنها تختلف قليلا عن التفاعل الكيميائي،ولذلك طرحت هذه الأسئلة،لقلة خبرتي ،وثقتي بأنك ستساعدني.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (8 يوليو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> أخي العزيز الحرق بسيط ولا يذكر،لأن يدي كانت قريبة جدا من الكيس،أما القارورة فأنا أجريت عليها التفاعل بدون تبريد وهي قارورة بلاستك ،فشيء طبيعي أنها لا تتحمل الحرارة،ولقد أعدت التجربة في زجاجة حتى تتحمل الحرارة، والنتائج طيبة وأنا سعيد بنجاح التجربة، وأشكرك كثيرا على مساعدتك ووقفتك معنا،أما بالنسبة للصور فأنا لا أمتلك كاميرا ولكن سأحاول تنزيل الصور حتى بكاميرة تلفون.
> 
> المهم الآن أني أريد تشغيل محرك بنزين بالهيدروجين،فهل أقوم بتوصيل قارورة التفاعل بوعاء البابلر ثم حاوية الهيدروجين،وأين أحصل على خزان به مقياس الضغط ،فالمشكلة في مقياس الضغط؟
> 
> ...




حتى اكون واضح وعملى معك 

اولا لقد تعبت مللت من بعض الناس الذين لا هم لهم الا التضليل 

ووقتى ضيق جدا فى تلك الايام 

فحتى تكون علاى خطوات واضحه لابد من صور تظهر لنا عملك وبالتالى تظهر لنا التعديلات المطلوبه

فلابد من صور للتجهيزات والسيارة او المحرك الذى تريد التنفيذ عليه 

==فاكتب لك مثال بسيط الا خ الكريم عاهد بدر عمل تجربة وكان عى وشك النجاح الا انه توقف 
ودائما لا اجد اى بحث او تعديل منه لتصحيح الاخطاء فمثلا استخدم برطمانات سعة نصف لتر تقريبا والخلية والالواح تملئ 90% من البرطمان فكيف للغاز ان يخرج لانه عند التفاعل تخرج الفقاعات بكثافة عالية ولا يوجد حيز او مكان لها بالبرطمانات مما ادى الى خنق الغاز 

الثاني انه استخدم خراطيم الضغط العالي 

لتجميع الغاز وهذه مصيبه لانها من الداخل بقطر 3 الى 4 ملليمتر 

وبالتالى لاتسمح بمرور الغاز الا تحت ضغط 5الى 8 بار جوى

اما الضغط العادى للغاز فيحتاج الى خراطيم قطر 25 الى 45 مملليمتر حتى اسمح بمرور كمية غاز تصل الى 20 أو 50 لتر بالدقيقة عند الضغط على اقصي الدواسة = الحرق على الغيار الواحد=
فكيف يمكن لجمل ان يمر من ثقب ابرة خياطة 


وبالتالى ترك التجارب ولهذا ليس لدى وقت لاضاعته 

فلابد لك ان تتعلم وتبتدع وليس انتظار الاخرين

==

ى انتظار صور المعدات والمحرك حتى تبداء خطواتك على اساس علمى وعملى


----------



## عبود ميك (9 يوليو 2008)

إلى الآن لم أشتر محرك،سأتمهل قليلا إلى أن أجد محرك مناسب بسعر مناسب وسأستعين بميكانيكي ذو خبرة في تشغيل المحرك بالهيدروجين.


----------



## بشار رائد (14 يوليو 2008)

انتاج غاز الهيدروجين بسيط جدآ لكن ضغط هذا الهيدروجين يصبح صعب وخطير ارجوا من الاخوة الزملاء عند اجراء هذه التجارب اخذ الحذر حيث ان الهيدروجين ينفجر عند الوصول الى Lel كذلك الغاز خانق عند نقص الاوكسجن في غرفة التجارب عن 20% ويشتعل دون لون عند وجود كهرباء ساكنة ونفضل ان يكون مكان التجارب مفتوح والبعد عن استعمال الالمنيوم الملوث في الكبريت لان المنتج هو غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين السام الذي يسمى في الغاز القاتل Killer Gas


----------



## المصابيح (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياخي بشار على هاته النصائح القيمة وبارك الله فيك مرة اخرى


----------



## gasem333 (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم : 
شكرا لك اخي على هذا التوضيح المهم جدا لكن لدي سؤال مهم هل الطاقه الناتجه من الهيدروجين هي فعلا اكبر من الطاقه الللازمه لتحليل الماء الى هيدروجين ؟؟؟؟ اي بمعنى اخر كم تكون كمية الربح من الطاقه؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (26 يوليو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> شكرا لك اخي على هذا التوضيح المهم جدا لكن لدي سؤال مهم هل الطاقه الناتجه من الهيدروجين هي فعلا اكبر من الطاقه الللازمه لتحليل الماء الى هيدروجين ؟؟؟؟ اي بمعنى اخر كم تكون كمية الربح من الطاقه؟



وعليكم السلام 

اعتقد انك كتبت سؤالك هنا خطاء

لان هذا الموضوع لا نستخدم اى طاقة لانتاج او تحليل الهيدروجين 
مشكورا قراءة الموضوع بفهم قبل كتابة سؤال واضاعة الوقت هدرا


----------



## gasem333 (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ لينوكس كيف حالك ووين هالغيبه لماذا قل حماسك للفكره نرجوا ان تبقى كما عهدناك دائما سباقا للمواضيع الجديده والمفيده 
اود ان اسالك كيف يمكن السيطره على تفاعل الالمنيوم مع الماء وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم اي كيف يمكننا ان نبدا التفاعل او نوقفه متى شئنا اي كيف نتحكم بالتفاعل وشكرا لك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (27 يوليو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ لينوكس كيف حالك ووين هالغيبه لماذا قل حماسك للفكره نرجوا ان تبقى كما عهدناك دائما سباقا للمواضيع الجديده والمفيده
> اود ان اسالك كيف يمكن السيطره على تفاعل الالمنيوم مع الماء وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم اي كيف يمكننا ان نبدا التفاعل او نوقفه متى شئنا اي كيف نتحكم بالتفاعل وشكرا لك





و عليكم السلام 

هذالايام مشغول ووقتي لايسمح بالمتابعه


اولا الموضوع سهل 

ولكن للاب لنا من الاباع ليس الاعتماد على المدرس الذى يحل لنا االواجب 
ان فكرت قليلا لوجدتها سهلة للغاية 

1= ممكن عمل خزانين واحد للالومنيوم والثانى للقلوى 

ويتم التحكم فى القلوى من محبس = صنبور الامداد 

كل ما تحتاج افتج المحبس وليزيد التفاعل و الغاز

2= 

ااصنع خزان واقسمه من الداخل الى غرفتين وافصل بينهم بمصفاه = شبكية 

واقلب الخزان فينزل الحامض الى الالومنيوم ويخرج الغاز و
اعده لوضعه الاول فيعود الحامض الى مكانه ويصفي من الالومنيوم ويتوقف التفاعل 

3= 
الطريقة الثالثة

انتظر ها منك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (27 يوليو 2008)

راجع الشرح والصور بالموضوع


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووور على الموضوع القيم


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

اخواني حاب اقولكم شي ما فيه شي مستحيل مع الأيراده ياليت نسمع اختراع عربي بموضوع مثل هذا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 أغسطس 2008)

*تجربتى فى صنع الهيدروجين*




عبود ميك قال:


> أخيراااااااااااااا،وجدت الأستاذ(هيدروكسيد الصوديوم)،وقمت بالتجربة ونجحت،فقد قمت بوضع الماء والأستاذ هيدروكسيد الصوديوم في علبة عصير صغيرة ،ثم وضعت الألمونيوم ،وأغلقت فتحة القارورة بكيس ،وعندما بدأ التفاعل لم تتحمل القارورة درجة الحرارة فذابت، كما أن الكيس انتفخ بالكامل ولم أستطع تحريره،ثم قمت باختبار الغاز، وذلك بإلقاء عود كبريت على الكيس،فاشتعل الغاز وتسبب في حرق بسيييييييط في يدي،وهذا دليل على قوة شعلة الهيدروجين،وسأقوم إن شاء الله بتحسين ظروف التفاعل،وهدفي الآن تشغيل محرك بنزين بغاز الهيدروجين،فأرجو من لديه الخبرة والتجربة أن يفيدني بما لديه،وسأقرأ المزيد من المواضيع.





عبود ميك قال:


> أخيرا أشجع الجميع على القيام بهذه التجربة،فهي غير مكلفة،وكمية الغاز الناتجة كبيرة مقارنة بحجم التفاعل.



 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اسمحولى ان اشكر كاتب الموضوع على جهدة فى هذا الموضوع المتميز 
وثانيا الى اخى فى الله عبود ميك كيف حالك 
اخى فى الله والله لكأنك كنت معى فانا حدث معى تقريبا ما حدث معك مع فارق بسيط واسمحولى ان اعرض ما قمت به من تجربةلانتاج الهيدروجين وهذة التجربة ياخذ منها العبر
بسم الله ابدا فى شرح تجربتى لانتاج الهيدروجين 
اولا المواد المستخدمه
 قمت باحضار حوالى ثمن كيلو من مادة الصودا الكاويه احضرتها من عند العطاروثانيا احضرت حوالى ثمن كيلو من مادة عجينة الالمونيوم احضرتها من عند بائع الحدايد والبويات ثم احضرت اناء به ماء
ثانيا الادوات المستخدمه فى التجربة
زجاجة كولا البلاستيكية سعت واحد لتر تقريبا 
خرطوم بلاستكى طوله متر واحد احضرته من عند بائع لقطع غيار السيارات تقريبا او اكسسوارات السيارت شيء من هذا القبيل يعنى
برطمان زجاج سعت لعمل لفلترة الغاز
_التجربه_
قمت بثقب غطاء زجاجة الكولا بقطر يسمح لى بوضع خرطوم نقل الغازووضعت به حوالى متر الا ربع خرطوم ثم ثقبت غطاء الزجاجة الاخرى مرتين لوضع الخرطوم الاول من الزجاجة الاولى والثقب الثانى لنقل الغاز خارج تلك الزجاجة وقد وضعت فى نهايته مسورة نحاس صغيرة لاقم بعمل شعله نار من خلاله 
قمت بسد اى فتحة يمكن من خلالها ان يخرج الغاز بخلاف الفتحات التى حددتها انا بلحام امير
_كيفية العمل_ 
قمت بوضع عجينة الالمونيوم فى زجاجة الكولا وبعدها قمت باضافه مادة الصودا الكاوية ثم قمت باضافه تقريبا كوب ماء على الخليط 
وقبل ان اغطها فوجئت بتفاعل شديد نتج عنه تصاعد غازات كثيرة الى حد ما وذاب الاناء دون ان اتمكن من تجميع الغاز او استخدامه
_الخلاصة والعبرة_
اولا كنت استخدم يدى دون عازل فى حمل تعبئه المواد مما اصاب يدى ببعض السعات الخفيفة والى قمت على الفور بغسلها بالماء من اول ما شعرت بذلك 
الاناء الذى استخدمته لوضع المواد داخل بلاستكى وقد ذاب نتيجة الحرارة الشديدة وينصح بان يكون التجربة فى اناء حديدى صمم لذلك او زجاجى يتحمل الحرارة مع اخذ الحيطة والحذر
----------------------
قمت بالتصوير لكن الكميرا التى استخدمتها كنت تقريبا بها شوية تكنولوجيا ولا ادرى ان كانت قد صوره ام لا لانى مبعرفلهاش ولكن انا ححاول اتاكد من ذلك وفى حالة ما الذى صورتة بالفيديو قد سجل سارسلها اليكم ان شاء الله 
واخيرا اقول لكم نريد نضع ايدينا فى ايدى بعضونتبادل الخبرات كى نصل الى افضل نتيجة فى ذلك الموضوع 
و اخيرا اهنأ اخى عبود ميك على النجاح فى اخذ خطوة البداية واقول له لا تقلق فاول الغيث قطرة والفشل يصنع النجاح ومبروك يا بطل 
والى اخى كاتب الموضوع اشكرة على افادته لنا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 أغسطس 2008)

*التحليل الكهربي للماء بصورة مبسطة*

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف كيف احصل على موحول 24 فولت لاستخدمه فى تحليل الكهربى للماء للحصول على الهيدروجين 
وكم ثمنه ومن اي مكان اشترية من مصر ولو امكن صورة له 
فانا لا اريد شراء البطاريه الجافه لكى اقوم بالتجربة اريد ما هو يحول كهربت المنزل عبر محول كهربى الى 24 فولت
واخيرا اسمحوا لى ان اساهم معكم بموضوع مقتبس وجدته فى احد المواقع
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

التحليل الكهربي للماء بصورة مبسطة 



يمكن ايضاح أن الماء يتكون من هيدروجين وأكسجين بطريقة بسيطة جداً فلا حاجة الى أجهزة خاصة كما لا تحتاج هذه الطريقة لإجرائها سوى دقائق معدودة .

المواد والأدوات المطلوبة 

بطارية جافة 9 فولت 
قلمي رصاص شحذا في كلا النهايتين لهما 
اسلاك 

شريط لاصق 
طبق زجاجي صغير 
ملح 
ماء 






طريقة العمل 

* ضع كمية من الماء في الطبق وأضف اليها القليل جداً من الملح .
* صل قلمي الرصاص بالبطارية بواسطة الأسلاك وثبتهما بالشريط اللاصق .
* ضع رأسي القلمين داخل الطبق . 






الملاحظات والتفسير العلمي لها 

الملاحظات 

1- ظهور فقاعات عند رأس كل قلم رصاص . 





التفسير 

يحتوي الماء النقي على قدر ضئيل جداً من أيونات الهيدروجين والهيدروكسيل وهو لذلك موصل ردئ للكهرباء , اما اذا أضيف اليه قليل من الملح ( أو حمض معدني أو مادة قلوية ) يصبح موصلاً جيداً وتتفكك جزيئات الماء الى أيونات +H و -OH . 






مما يسمح للتيار الكهربي بالمرور فتتحرك أيونات الهيدروجين الموجبة (الكاتيون) نحو القطب السالب (المهبط) بينما تتحرك أيونات الهيدروكسيل (الأنيون) نحو القطب الموجب (المصعد) ( اقلام الرصاص تعمل كأقطاب كهربية ) .

التفاعلات المتكونة عند كل قطب 

يتصاعد غاز الأكسجين عند المصعد ( أكسدة ) .

x2H2O -----> O2 + 4H+ + 4e- anode0

بينما يتصاعد غاز الهيدروجين عند المهبط ( اختزال ) .

x4H2O + 4e- -----> 4OH- + 2H2 cathode

التفاعل الكلي :

x2H2O -----> 2H2 + O2

اذاً الفقاعات المتكونة عند المصعد عبارة عن غاز الأكسجين بينما الفقاعات المتكونة عند المهبط عبارة عن غاز الهيدروجين . 




2- كمية الفقاعات المتكونة عند المهبط (القطب السالب) اكثر منها عند المصعد (القطب الموجب ) . 






التفسير 

يتكون جزئ الماء من ذرتي هيدروجين وذرة أكسجين H2O أي أن ذرات الهيدروجين اكثر من ذرات الأكسجين لذلك تكون كمية فقاعات الهيدروجين ضعف كمية فقاعات الأكسجين 
( حجم غاز H2 المتكون هو ضعف حجم غاز O2 ) .

تجارب الكشف 

اجمع الغازات المتكونة عند المصعد والمهبط بواسطة انبوبتي اختبار وذلك بتنكيسهما في الطبق .

1- لإختبار الغازين المتكونين , قرب عود ثقاب من كلا الانبوبتين .

الملاحظة 

الغاز المتكون عند المصعد يزيد من اشتعال عود الثقاب , بينما الغاز المتكون عند المهبط يحدث صوت فرقعة .

التفسير 

الغاز المتكون عند المصعد هو غاز الأكسجين حيث أنه زاد من اشتعال عود الثقاب بينما الغاز المتكون عند المهبط هو غاز الهيدروجين لإحداثة صوت فرقعة .

2- أضف القليل من كاشف ( دليل ) مناسب الى الماء .

الملاحظة 

تلون المناطق المحيطة بكلا القطبين بألوان مميزة .

التفسير 

ظهور تلك الألوان ناتج عن تكون أيونات الهيدروجين والتي تمثل وسطاً حامضياً وأيونات الهيدروكسيل التي تمثل وسطاً قاعدياً .


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 أغسطس 2008)

*صفحة مثبته لعرض التجارب الشخصية فى انتاج الهيدروجين*

السلام عليكم كل من له تجارب فى عمل الهيدروجين فاليضعها فى هذة الرابطة وهى صفحة مثبته لعرض التجارب الشخصية لانتاج الهيدروجين واستخدامه ....الخ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97628.html


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته يسعدني جدا ان يكون في وطننا العربي امثالك من المجتهدين في العلم و التجارب الناجحة العملية التي تدل على حنكة و بصيرة و ذكاء الحمد لله هذا يبشر بالخير.و لك كل التوفيق.


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (12 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخ نور جرب واذا وصلت لشيء قول حتى نتناقش فية فنحن عندنا معلم نفتخر به الاستاذ مبتدا لونكس


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (8 سبتمبر 2008)

hydrogen generator part2 for fuel cell


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SU9ax0_30&feature=related




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SU9ax0_30&feature=related


----------



## العلوي الحربي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني ممكن فيه واحد يشرح بطريقه بسيطه كيف يصنع الهيدروجين ويباع في اسطوانات في المصانع او هل ممكن يقولنا واحد زار مصنع لصنع الهيدروجين اذا كان هناك فيه مصنع في شرق الارض او غربها اكيد انهم لا يستخدمون نفس الافكار اللي تكلمتوا عنها اعني عن طريق تجميع مواد واضافة مادة قلويه عليها ثم وضعها في اسطوانة او عن طريق استخدام الكهرباء كما قال الاخ ابو عبدالله لماذا


----------



## العلوي الحربي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني ممكن فيه واحد يشرح بطريقه بسيطه كيف يصنع الهيدروجين ويباع في اسطوانات في المصانع او هل ممكن يقولنا واحد زار مصنع لصنع الهيدروجين اذا كان هناك فيه مصنع في شرق الارض او غربها اكيد انهم لا يستخدمون نفس الافكار اللي تكلمتوا عنها اعني عن طريق تجميع مواد واضافة مادة قلويه عليها ثم وضعها في اسطوانة او عن طريق استخدام الكهرباء كما قال الاخ ابو عبدالله لماذا نحنت


----------



## العلوي الحربي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

لماذا نحن لانبدا من حيث انتهاء الاخرون لنوفر على انفسنا الجهد والوقت


----------



## العلوي الحربي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ماهي المادة القلوية هل المقصود بها ماء النار اللي هي مادة الاسيد ام هي مادة الفلاش لا اعرف اسم هذي المادة العلمي؟ وشكرا للجميع ...


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

العلوي الحربي قال:


> ماهي المادة القلوية هل المقصود بها ماء النار اللي هي مادة الاسيد ام هي مادة الفلاش لا اعرف اسم هذي المادة العلمي؟ وشكرا للجميع ...





> لا اعرف اسم هذي المادة العلمي؟




الاسم العلمى هو 
هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 

او 

هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم 

ويستخدموا فى صناعة الصابون

وهما يتم تدريسهم بالمدارس الاعداديه في مادة الكمياء للطلبة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

من فرنسا 
شاهد تلك الصور















=


=
=


=


=


=


=


=


=


=




هذا الوقود 80 % ماء 
و 20 % ديزل او كربوهيدرات او حتى زيت طعام او بدائل اخرى كثيرة 

http://generationsfutures.chez-alice.fr/divers/moteur_a_eau.htm


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

صورة لمحرك يعمل على نفس النظرية 




سواء لتوليد الكهرباء او محركات المياة


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بورك فيك يا مبتدأ


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## محمد طارق محمد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (8 يناير 2009)

*من سيرلانكا سيارة تعمل بالماء بدل البنزين - شاب نجح فى تحويل سيارته لوقود الماء*

السلام عليكم

هنا فلم لاحد الشباب السيريلانكى 
نجح فى تحويل سيارته لتعمل بوقود الماء الصالح للشرب بدل البنزين :56::56::56:

استخدم خلية تحليل للماء عادية 

واضافة الوصلات والمعدات الازمة لتشغيل السيارة على الغاز الطبيعي مع استبدال خزن الغاز من معدن الحديد الى معدن الاسيانل ستيل منعا للصداء


ان المعلومة المرئية هى من اصدق الاخبار وان رفضها المكذبين والحاقدين 

فعلا فلم يستحق المشاهدة و الاهم انه فى نشرة الاخبار من سريلانكا

اسم الموضوع على يتوب 

*Water Fuel Car - Convert Your Car To Burn Water (Sri Lanka)*




الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W80ez5bQ80

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W80ez5bQ80


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك .............


----------



## aimanham (9 يناير 2009)

ما شاء الله سیرلانکا تسبق الیابان والصین وامریکا واوربا بالعلم؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


----------



## alsane (9 يناير 2009)

*فكرة*

كل التجارب التي قمنا بها لإنتاج الهيدروجين من الما، لا تكفي لتشغيل السياره او حتى الدراجه , لا بد ان هناك سر في العمليه.انا اقترح استبدال دينمو السيارة بمولد كهرباء 5kw 220v مثلا,واستخدامه في انتاج الغاز ,ممكن ان تكون كمية الغاز كافية لتشغيل السيارة.مارأيكم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يناير 2009)

alsane قال:


> كل التجارب التي قمنا بها لإنتاج الهيدروجين من الما، لا تكفي لتشغيل السياره او حتى الدراجه , لا بد ان هناك سر في العمليه.انا اقترح استبدال دينمو السيارة بمولد كهرباء 5kw 220v مثلا,واستخدامه في انتاج الغاز ,ممكن ان تكون كمية الغاز كافية لتشغيل السيارة.مارأيكم



شئ بسيط لابد ان نفهمه

النجاح ياتى بعد الف فشل 


وكلامك صحيح الف فى المائة ان هناك سر

وكل من عرف هذا السر احتفظ لنفسه بسر الاختراع 

تعب ومجهود 

بالنسبة لدينامو السيارة لا تحتاج الى تعديل علية 
فقط ربما تغيره الى واحد اخر ينتج امبير عالى مثل دينامو سيارات الbmw والذى يصل خرجه الكهربي الى 200 أمبير
ولكنه غالى جدا

المهم 


السر فى جهاز التردد و نوع الكهرباء 

واستانلى مايرر والفلبينى دانيال ذكروا 
ان التحكم فى كمية الغاز المنتج بواسطة التحكم فى التيار الكهربي بالمللى امبير وليس بالامبير كما نفعل نحن

لماذا لانه رفع الجهد الكهربي = الفولت الى قيمة مجهولة وتردد مجهول 



وهذا هو السر كما هو مكتوب على المواقع المتخصصة فى الطاقة الحرة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يناير 2009)

بعض الصور للشرح والتوضيح

=
صورة المذيع ومقدم نشرة الاخبار السريلانكى


==





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 540x388.



نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة





=
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 540x388.




==


صورة خلية تحليل الماء




==





نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة






لاحظ حجم خلية التحليل كبير الى حد ما




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 453x384.



نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 453x384.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يناير 2009)

=





بعد فتح الخلية شاهد عدد الالواح الكاثود والانود









====








صورة اضافة ماء الشرب اليها









====



هنا سر الاختراع 

وحدة الرنين والتحكم فى انتاج









========









صورة وحدة التحكم فى الغاز الى السلندرات ما هو الحال فى السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي

عدد 4 خراطيم لعدد 4 سلندر








====


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يناير 2009)

=





بعد فتح الخلية شاهد عدد الالواح الكاثود والانود









====








صورة اضافة ماء الشرب اليها









====



هنا سر الاختراع 

وحدة الرنين والتحكم فى انتاج









========









صورة وحدة التحكم فى الغاز الى السلندرات ما هو الحال فى السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي

عدد 4 خراطيم لعدد 4 سلندر








====


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يناير 2009)

صورة صاحب الاختراع وهو يتحدث مع المذيع











====
=======










صورة السيارة اللتى تم عليها التغيير
















====













======





صورة المخترع وهو يقدم

شرح المكونات للناس المتواجدة و
للمذيع











=======








انتظر اكتمال تحميل الصور فهى تستحق المشاهده 



تمت بحمد الله تعالى


----------



## م.عبد (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم 

قال تعالى(وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (10 يناير 2009)

استخراج وقود الماء 8000 لتر بالدقيقة 

وشاهد تلك الافلام 


1==


باسم



> *HHHO-Zelle, die Entwicklung geht weiter*




ضع الاسم فى يتوب لتجد الروابط له


2=




> *HHO, für LKWs mal ausprobiert*




ضع الاسم فى يتوب لتجد الروابط له


3==






باسم 
*Joezelle mit Cube-Super-Effekt*
ضع الاسم فى يتوب لتجد الروابط له





هنا بيشرح مقدم الاختراع بان البعض يعمل على انتاج خلايا كثيرة الشكل والحجم 

ولكنه قرر عمل خلية عادية من 5 الواح مثلا

ولاحظ رد الفعل للكهرباء وتاثيرها على الخلية والكم الهائل من الغاز الناتج مع كهرباء قليلة جدا 

تصل الى 3 فولت و 2 أمبير

لانه قد استخدم جهاز جهاز لتحويل تلك الكهرباء الى نوع اخر من الكهرباء = وقد احتفظ بهذا السر لنفسة ولن يلع احد عليه

===========================

ملاحظات بسيطة 

الاولى 

سسمع بالفلم الاخير صوت ترنس = محول كهرباء له صوت تزنه 
تتغير مع تحميل الكهرباء الى الخلية

الثانية 

انه استخدم الواح الجرافيت = الكربون 
وليس الاستانلس استيل فى احد افلامه

الثالث

ان المواد المستخدمة للتحليل ليست بيكربونات الصودا او هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 

وانما احماض عضوية 
مثل حامض الترتر =الطرطر 
والخل = حامض الخيلك المستخدم للطعام 

او مشتق من مشتقات الكحوليات


فكلها بها مركبات تساعد على انتاج كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين

ولذالك قد سمى منتجه هذا باسم HHHO3

فهل فكرنا فى سر تلك التركيبة


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (10 يناير 2009)

والله الفكره دى فدماغى من زمان 
وقرأت كتير عنها بس للاسف الحاجات دى عايزه فلوس
وكلام الاهل عن ان القرشين اللى محوشنهملك عشان تتجوز بيهم
تروح ترميهم فى شوية كلام فاضى

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس"مبتدىءليونكس"
موضوع رائع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (10 يناير 2009)

م/احمد عبد الحميد قال:


> والله الفكره دى فدماغى من زمان
> وقرأت كتير عنها بس للاسف الحاجات دى عايزه فلوس
> وكلام الاهل عن ان القرشين اللى محوشنهملك عشان تتجوز بيهم
> تروح ترميهم فى شوية كلام فاضى
> ...





الموضع سهل ولا يحتاج الى كثير من المال 

بل ممكن تخبر بيه ميكانيكى وتصل الى النتية باقل تلفة

والافضل ان توسع دراسات عن الماء وطرق تحليله والمؤثرات اللتى تزيد من كفائته 

===========

بالاضافة يمكنك عمل مشروع ناجح فى توفير البنزين الى 80 % 


عن طريق تركيب الجيت =jeet =على الشكمان


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (10 يناير 2009)

*=

ملاحظات بسيطة 

الاولى 

سسمع بالفلم الاخير صوت ترنس = محول كهرباء له صوت تزنه 
تتغير مع تحميل الكهرباء الى الخلية

الثانية 

انه استخدم الواح الجرافيت = الكربون 
وليس الاستانلس استيل فى احد افلامه

الثالث

ان المواد المستخدمة للتحليل ليست بيكربونات الصودا او هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 

وانما احماض عضوية 
مثل حامض الترتر =الطرطر 
والخل = حامض الخيلك المستخدم للطعام 

او مشتق من مشتقات الكحوليات


 او المثانول  

فكلها بها مركبات تساعد على انتاج كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين

ولذالك قد سمى منتجه هذا باسم Hhho3

فهل فكرنا فى سر تلك التركيبة*


----------



## ahmed_engineer (14 يناير 2009)

الى العضو المميز مبتدئ لينوكس
موضوع انتاج غاز الهيدروجين لايقاد البوتاجازات موضوع سهل وعملى ومفهوم من قبل الجميع
لكن كيف ستخدم غاز الهيدروجين لتشغيل المحركات الكهربائية؟ وهل كمية الكهرباء الناتجة كبيرة؟
وهل تعتبر من الطرق النظيفة والعملية لانتاج الكهرباء؟
ارجو التوضيح علما بأنى اعمل فى شركة توليد الطاقة من المصادر المتجددة واذا نجح هذا الموضوع فسوف ننفذه


----------



## ahmed_engineer (14 يناير 2009)

آسف على الغلطة المطبعية:
لتشغيل مولد الكهرباء وليس المحرك


----------



## amabdo59 (16 يناير 2009)

الاخ مبتدىء لينوكس ارجو تعريفى بموضوع *
بالاضافة يمكنك عمل مشروع ناجح فى توفير البنزين الى 80 % 


عن طريق تركيب الجيت =jeet =على الشكمان

ماهو جهاز الJEET * وشكرا وانا على استعداد للمشاركه بالمال والتجارب فى مدينتى المنصوره - محافظه الدقهليه - مصر-0101322801


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 يناير 2009)

amabdo59 قال:


> الاخ مبتدىء لينوكس ارجو تعريفى بموضوع *
> بالاضافة يمكنك عمل مشروع ناجح فى توفير البنزين الى 80 %
> 
> 
> ...




هنا موضوعات قد شرحت بها الجيت

Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء


Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01سيارة تعمل على الماء تجربة مثيرة لا للينزين

أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي


Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات

holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها

بدون تعليق !!!




وعلى فكرة اسخدام التايين والحرارة العالية موجودة فى طريقة العالم باول بانتون 

واللتى استخدم فيها جهاز ال Geet

وذالك بتمرير الهواء المشبع برزاز الماء = كما فى الشيشة اللتى تستخدم بالقهاوى = فى ماسورة تخترق وتمر من الشكمان من بعد المانفول من الخلف الى الامام تخرج من عند المنافول 

وهنا نحصل على غازين يمران فى اتجاهين متضادين الاول وهو غاز العادم يمر من المحرك الى الشكمان ثم الخارج

والثانى من منتصف الشكمان الى قرب المحرك مباشرة وهو بخار الماء 

وفى تلك الحاله فقط تنشاء قوة جاذبية مغناطيسية تعمل على تفتيت الماء الى غازات وقود الماء مما يؤدى الى اختراق الماء داخل المجرك كالوقود الاحورى بل وافضل منه

فالحارة هنا تزداد كلما اقترب بخار الماء الى المحرك حتى تصل حرارته الى مايقرب 800 درجة مئوية وهنا تتتباعد ذرات الهيدروجين عن الاكسجين و يزداد نشاط الالكترون الرابط بينها وذرة الاكسجين ومع وجود نظام التايين المغناطيسي تتحرر تلك الغازات وتصبح جاهزة للاشتعال 

وهذا هو وقود الماء المتايين


او الجيت


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (18 يناير 2009)

الجزء الثانى

وهنا نجح نفس الشاب فى تحويل سيارة ااخرى للعمل على خلية تخليل الماء 
مع اضافة موزع الغاز المستخدم فى السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز


اسم الفلم للمشاهدة هنا






اقتباس:












*New Water Fuel Car - Convert Your Car To Burn Water (Sri Lanka)*











ضع اسم الفلم فى جزجل و سوى بحث عن فديو له وستجد الكثير من المواقع ىلمشاهدته
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HV2_-...eature=related


رابط اخر للجزء الاول

*Water Car from Srilanka!!*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_7S4...eature=related


----------



## مبتدئه (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

ما شاء الله :75:

وهذا أن دل يدل على أنه ليس شرطا أن نكون من البلدان ذات المستوى المرتفع!! 

فالإبداع لا يحده شيء وإن شاء الله نتطور نحن العرب ونسابق غيرنا 

يارب يا كريم ^^


----------



## sakher2 (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
سوف أقوم بتنفيذ عملية استخراج الهيدروجين المستخدمة فيها مطفأة الحريق ( المثال في الصفحة الأولى ) 
سؤالي ما هو زمن التفاعل اللازم ( 6 ليتر ماء + 100 غرام صودا كاوية + كمية من الألمنيوم ) 
بالنسبة للألمنيوم مثلا كم عدد علب البيبسي الذي يجب وضعه مع الكمية المذكورة أعلاه .

سؤال آخر هل يتفاعل المحلول القلوي مع جسم مطفأة الحريق الحديدي ؟

ولكم الشكر سلفا


----------



## swairjo (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم عنجد موضوع حلو


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 يناير 2009)

sakher2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سوف أقوم بتنفيذ عملية استخراج الهيدروجين المستخدمة فيها مطفأة الحريق ( المثال في الصفحة الأولى )
> سؤالي ما هو زمن التفاعل اللازم ( 6 ليتر ماء + 100 غرام صودا كاوية + كمية من الألمنيوم )
> بالنسبة للألمنيوم مثلا كم عدد علب البيبسي الذي يجب وضعه مع الكمية المذكورة أعلاه .
> ...



وعليكم السلام
التجربة هى المعيار 

وجسم الطفاية من الحديد الذى قد يتاكسد قليلا من الداخل 

واستخدم الفوليا الالومنيوم اللتى تباع بالسوبر ماركت 

وجرب مع علبة واحدة تكفى بان الله تعالى 

ولكن لابد من التبريد كما فى الفلم حتى لايغلى الماء


----------



## sakher2 (29 يناير 2009)

مشكور مبتدىء لينوكس على المعلومات القيمة وان شاء الله افيدكم بالنتائج قريبا


----------



## pauvre (30 يناير 2009)

*الطريقة الكيميائية لصناعة غاز الهيدروجين*

بعد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين
لصناعة غاز الهيدروجين المستخدم كوقود بدل الغاز الطبيعي
نفتح قارورة غاز فارغة او قارورة اطفاء الحريق نضع فيها حوالي 100 ملم من حمض الهيدروكلوريك المتوفر بكثرة في محلات بيع الدهانات و المواد الحديدية و يعرف حمض الهيدروكلوريك باسم روح الملح و يستخدم لتسريح الراحيض و المواسير المسدودة ثم نضيف لها ورق الالمنيوم او قطع صغيرة من الالمنيوم تجدونها في محلات نجارة الالمنيوم ثم نغلق القارورة باحكام لدينا حوالي 30 ثانية لبدا التفاعل و نضع القارورة داخل حمام مائي او حوض مائي لان التفاعل يعطي حرارة كبيرة جدا و يرجى الابتعاد عن القارورة قدر الامكان لانها يمكن ان تنفجر اذا لم تحتمل الضغط و بعد 30 دقيقة نقترب من القارورة و نحملها و تكون قد امتلات بغاز الهيدروجين و هو وقود قابل لللاشتعال يمكن استخدامه في الطهي او اللحام و يمكن ملا البالونات بهذا الغاز و ستلاحظون انها سترتفع في الجو لان الهيدروجين هو اخف غاز في الكون
للمزيد من المعلومات شاهدو قناة العباقرة 
www.mogulus.com/abakira


----------



## pauvre (30 يناير 2009)

*بعد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين
لصناعة غاز الهيدروجين المستخدم كوقود بدل الغاز الطبيعي
نفتح قارورة غاز فارغة او قارورة اطفاء الحريق نضع فيها حوالي 100 ملم من حمض الهيدروكلوريك المتوفر بكثرة في محلات بيع الدهانات و المواد الحديدية و يعرف حمض الهيدروكلوريك باسم روح الملح و يستخدم لتسريح الراحيض و المواسير المسدودة ثم نضيف لها ورق الالمنيوم او قطع صغيرة من الالمنيوم تجدونها في محلات نجارة الالمنيوم ثم نغلق القارورة باحكام لدينا حوالي 30 ثانية لبدا التفاعل و نضع القارورة داخل حمام مائي او حوض مائي لان التفاعل يعطي حرارة كبيرة جدا و يرجى الابتعاد عن القارورة قدر الامكان لانها يمكن ان تنفجر اذا لم تحتمل الضغط و بعد 30 دقيقة نقترب من القارورة و نحملها و تكون قد امتلات بغاز الهيدروجين و هو وقود قابل لللاشتعال يمكن استخدامه في الطهي او اللحام و يمكن ملا البالونات بهذا الغاز و ستلاحظون انها سترتفع في الجو لان الهيدروجين هو اخف غاز في الكون
للمزيد من المعلومات شاهدو قناة العباقرة 
www.mogulus.com/abakira
او الموقع التعليمي التالي
www.ghaza1.fr.gd*


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (4 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله يوفقك


----------



## bryar (4 فبراير 2009)

فكرة جيدة لكني عندي ملاحظة حول كيفية ضغط الغاز داخل القنينة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 فبراير 2009)

bryar قال:


> فكرة جيدة لكني عندي ملاحظة حول كيفية ضغط الغاز داخل القنينة




يجيبك على هذا السؤال مهندسين قسم التبريد والتكييف 

فهناك طرق كثيرة لتجميعه وضغطه تعتمد على التبريد العالى جدا للغاز اثانء ضغطه


----------



## aissa39 (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي (( مبتدى ليونكس )) اريد انا اسلك سوال انا جربة مادة ستانلس ستيل في تجربة تحليل الماء فبعد حوالي 40 ثانيا يتغير لون الماء الى اصفر وعندما اتكره بعض الوقت يزيد في التعفن اكثر فاكثر لا اعرف هذا السبب وجربت معدن اخر نفس النتيجة لكن المعدن الاخر ضهرا عليه الصدى اخي راجو منك ان تفيدني في هذه التجربة بذات ولك مني جزيل الشكر .......


----------



## قيصر سليمان (3 مارس 2009)

*تحذير*

اخي مبتدئ ليونكس تحية واشكرك على كل المواضيع التي كتبتها لان البحث عن هذه المواضيع والبحث عن المواقع عمل شاق ومضني من بحث وترجمة وسهر 
لكن عندي ملاحظة او بالاحرى تحذير من بعض هذه المواضيع ومنها انتاج الهدروجين من الماء 
ان الامر ليس عسيرا اوصعبا على المتخصصين فقط 
اما من ليس له تجربة سابقة فلا انصحه مطلقا 
السبب هوا عند تحليل الماء الى مكوناته الاساسية يتحد غازي الهيدروجين والاكسجين ليكونا غاز جديد 
هوا غاز الهيدرو كسين وهذا الغاز غير قابل للاحتراق كما تضنون بل بل يصبح خطرا جدا فاحترقه انفجاري وللحفاض على سلامة كاف القارئين لهذه الواضيع كتيت هذه الملاحظة 
ابحث منذ فترة طويلة عن طريقة لفصل الغازين عن بعضهما ولكني لم اقتنع مجدية للانتاج الجيد حتى الان واعود واكرر شكري لك 
م0قيصر


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

aissa39 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي (( مبتدى ليونكس )) اريد انا اسلك سوال انا جربة مادة ستانلس ستيل في تجربة تحليل الماء فبعد حوالي 40 ثانيا يتغير لون الماء الى اصفر وعندما اتكره بعض الوقت يزيد في التعفن اكثر فاكثر لا اعرف هذا السبب وجربت معدن اخر نفس النتيجة لكن المعدن الاخر ضهرا عليه الصدى اخي راجو منك ان تفيدني في هذه التجربة بذات ولك مني جزيل الشكر .......



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

السب الاستانلس غير نقي 
فهنالك الكثير من المعادن الغير قابلة للتاكسد تدخل فى صناعته

ولكنها تتفاعل كميائيا من الاحماض والقلويات عند التحليل الكهربي

بالاضافة الى ان الماء الذى يستخدم للشرب من الصنابير به شوائب والكثير من الكلور 

كل هذا هو سبب اصفرار الماء


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

قيصر سليمان قال:


> اخي مبتدئ ليونكس تحية واشكرك على كل المواضيع التي كتبتها لان البحث عن هذه المواضيع والبحث عن المواقع عمل شاق ومضني من بحث وترجمة وسهر
> لكن عندي ملاحظة او بالاحرى تحذير من بعض هذه المواضيع ومنها انتاج الهدروجين من الماء
> ان الامر ليس عسيرا اوصعبا على المتخصصين فقط
> اما من ليس له تجربة سابقة فلا انصحه مطلقا
> ...




اخى الكريم 

اعتذر اولا ان كنت ستفهم كلامى بالخطاء 

ولكن الصراحة هى افضل الطرق للتعلم 

فقط وجدت الكثير فى المنتديات يحاولون ان يمنعوا هذ العلم 
وللاسف يدعون انهم على درجة علمية 

والسبب بسيط 

انهم يكذون 
فالكذب وتخويف الناس امر سهل لديهم 

لما ذا ؟ 

لانهم اما حاقدين على وصول العلم للعرب 
لان هناك الكثير من المنتديات الاجنبية المتخصصة فى ذالك = طاقة مجانية 

او 

لانهم جهله يدعون العلم 

فمثلا الدكتور الطبيب عندما يفتي فى امور الطب والادوية فنقول انه جاهل بامور الطب والصيدله فهذه ليست دراسته وخاصة عندما يناظر صيدلى او طيبيب ويريد تكذيبهم


-----------------------------

ان تلك الموضوعات اخى الكريم تم كتابتها فى منتدى متخصص للمهندسين وليس منتدى سيدتى الجميل مثلا 

بمعنى ان اهل الهندسة اهل دراسة وعلم قبل العمل والتجربة 



> ان الامر ليس عسيرا اوصعبا على المتخصصين فقط
> اما من ليس له تجربة سابقة فلا انصحه مطلقا


لا عجب من هذا الخوف الذى لديك فانت لم تجربه

ان طلبة مدارس الاعدادية على مستوى العالم يقوموا بتجاربهم على عذا الغاز وليس لديهم مثل هذ الخوف

فهل عجزنا ان نكون مثلهم 

وهذا الامر ليس عسيرا على المتخصصين كما ذكرت لان المدرسين يشرحونه للطلبة بالمدارس 



> السبب هوا عند تحليل الماء الى مكوناته الاساسية يتحد غازي الهيدروجين والاكسجين ليكونا غاز جديد


هذا قمة الجهل ان تقول مثل هذا 

من قال لك هذا الخالى من الصحة

من الذى قال لك ان تلك الغازات تتحد لتكون غاز جديد 

ان اتحادهم يتم بالا شتعال منتجا للماء فى صورة بخار ماء وحرارة 

اخى تجنب ان تكتب رد خالى من الاساس العلمى لمجرد ان خائف 




> هوا غاز الهيدرو كسين وهذا الغاز غير قابل للاحتراق كما تضنون بل بل يصبح خطرا جدا فاحترقه انفجاري


وهذا جهل اخر 

من الذى قال اتن غاز يتكون من الاكسجين والهيدروجين لايشتعل 

ما هذا الجهل العلمى 

انه يشتعل ويستخدم فى الكثير من الصناعات مثل قطع المعادن واللحام 

وحتى فى المطابخ يستخدم فى الطباخ والمواقة 

و اجهزة التدفئة 

مشكورا اخى توخى الصذر قبل كتابة مثل تلك الاخطاء اللتى تدل على مستوى عالى من الجهل العلمى



> فاحترقه انفجاري وللحفاض على سلامة كاف القارئين لهذه الواضيع كتيت هذه الملاحظة


نعم قد شرحت انه للمهندسين فما المطلوب اكثر من ذالك 




> [بحث منذ فترة طويلة عن طريقة لفصل الغازين عن بعضهما ولكني لم اقتنع مجدية للانتاج الجيد حتى الان واعود واكرر شكري لك /quote]
> 
> 
> ان لم تجد طريقة لفصل الغازين عن بعضهما
> ...


----------



## abo raed (3 مارس 2009)

رائع , 
و نريد مزيد من المعلومات ,,


----------



## aissa39 (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي بارك الله فيك على المعلومة ولك مني جزيل الشكر ولكن ايهما الاحسن في تحليل الماء الشرائح ام الانابيب وكلهما من مادة ستانلس ستيل وشكرا ...........


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 مارس 2009)

aissa39 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي بارك الله فيك على المعلومة ولك مني جزيل الشكر ولكن ايهما الاحسن في تحليل الماء الشرائح ام الانابيب وكلهما من مادة ستانلس ستيل وشكرا ...........


وعليكم السلام 

الشرائح افضل 

والاساس ليس الشرائح انما المسافة بينهم وترتيبهم -+-

بالاضافة الى الالكترولود ويفضل ان كان من مواد عضوية 

بالاضافة الى اللغز الكبير وهو مفدار الكهرباء والتردد فالاخ دانيال دنجل الفلبيني استخدم 12 فولت وهو الفولت العادى للسيارات و 3 أ مبير بحد اقصي ليحصل على 30 لتر غاز بالدقيقة 
السر قد ذكره فى احد افلامه 

السر هو رفع الجهد الكهربي للحصول تردد افضل عند التحليل


----------



## aissa39 (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اسعدا الله مسائكم 
اخي مامعنى الالكترولود ولكن ذالك الاصفرار هل بعدا مدة يزول املا . ويصير ستانلس ستيل صافي وشكرا اخي على مجهودك الكبير .........


----------



## aissa39 (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الكريم انا جربت الشرائح لكن اضهرت لي نتائج سيئ ولكن اعجبتني الانابيب لانها سهلت التركيب وثانيا تنتج الغاز كميا مستحبا انا اريده في عملية اللحام وقص المعادن فهيا لا تتطلب كميا كبيرا يعني اقل من السيارة فهل عندك خبرا في هذي الخطة ولكن كيف اعرف انا السانلس ستيل صافي قبلا ان اجرب التحليل واكرر تحيتي لك اخي اي تجربا تعرفها احسن ولا تكلف الكثير اعلني بها وشكرا لك الله يعطيك الصحى والعافيا :84:


----------



## aissa39 (4 مارس 2009)

هذا رابط التجربا http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0VzBk4Tpas&NR=1


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 مارس 2009)

aissa39 قال:


> هذا رابط التجربا http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0vzbk4tpas&nr=1




هل هذه تجربتك الشخصية ؟


----------



## aissa39 (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لالا ليسى تجربتي ولكن هذي تجربة احسن من الشرائح في رائي وارجو ان تعطيني بينات مفيدا في هذا النوع من التجارب .....


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 مارس 2009)

aissa39 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لالا ليسى تجربتي ولكن هذي تجربة احسن من الشرائح في رائي وارجو ان تعطيني بينات مفيدا في هذا النوع من التجارب .....




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

المواسير كانت اول تجلرب العالم استانلى ماير 

وبعدها تم التعديل الى الشرائح 
وذالك للتحكم فى المسافة بين الاقطاب والحصول على غاز اكثر 

وبالتحديد الحصول على كل غاز منفرد واتخزيه الهيدروجين وتحرير الاكسجين الى الهواء الجوى 

وذالك يكون افصل من النواحى الامنية للتخزين 

وهنا تجربةلاحد المهندسين العرب نجح فيها

الرابط
الحلم تحقق بصناعة الخلية الهيدروجينية


----------



## aissa39 (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل عندك فكرة عن ستانلس ستيل الصافي من كل المعادن وشرائح من اين ناتي بها وكذاك براغي بلاستيك وشكرا على مجهودك الكبير 
​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 مارس 2009)

aissa39 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل عندك فكرة عن ستانلس ستيل الصافي من كل المعادن وشرائح من اين ناتي بها وكذاك براغي بلاستيك وشكرا على مجهودك الكبير
> ​


وعليكم السلام وحمة الله وبركاته

من محلات بيع الواح الصاج والحديد 

اسال وابحث حتى تجدها


----------



## aissa39 (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم ربينا يخليك


----------



## بوبرام (17 أغسطس 2009)

ماشاء الله احسنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننتم


----------



## الساحر (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليك علي هذه المعلومات الرائعة...........................


----------



## اوس علوان (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع واتمنا من كل شخص له افكار حول الطاقه البديله يطرحخا بدون تردد لمناقشة جدواها والاستفاده منها وتطويرها لخدمة بلدننا العربيه رغم وفرة البترول في بلدنا العربي ولكن نحم بحاجه لافكار متجدده,,


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في الموضوع
ان شاء الله الناس تستفيد من المعلومات دي
رمضان كريم


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموضوع.كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## sakher2 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخوة اعضاء المنتدى 
بدأت اليوم تجربتي باستخراج الهيدروجين من التفاعل الكيميائي .
لم تنجح التجربة وأعتقد للأسباب التالية : 
كمية الماء 6 ليتر ( في مطفأة الحريق ) 
كمية الصود الكاوي أقل من 100 غرام ( حوالي 3 ملاعق كبيرة ) .
المياه المستعملة عادية ( غير مقطرة ) .
كان هناك انبوب بلاستيكي يصل الى منتصف المطفأة أي أن بدايته ستكون داخل المياه . ( قمت بقصه بعد الانتهاء ) .
علما بأن الالمنيوم كان عبارة عن علبة بيبسي فارغة .
وقبل أن أضعها في حوض التبريد كانت قد بدأت بالسخونة ، الا أن مؤشر الضغط لم يتحرك . 

هل هناك أسباب أخرى برأيكم 
ومشكورين سلفا .


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أكتوبر 2009)

sakher2 قال:


> الأخوة اعضاء المنتدى
> بدأت اليوم تجربتي باستخراج الهيدروجين من التفاعل الكيميائي .
> لم تنجح التجربة وأعتقد للأسباب التالية :
> كمية الماء 6 ليتر ( في مطفأة الحريق )
> ...



اولا التجارب العلمية تتم بمعرفة او تحت اشراف مختصين 

مثلا في معمل المدرسة الو الجامعه وتحت اشراف المعيد او الاستاذ 

مع اخذ الاحتياطات الكاملة لانها مواد حارقة فليست مجال للعبث 

ثانيا ارفع لنا صور على الاقل حتى يتضح لنا الاخطاء ويستطيع الجميع مساعدتك 
فبدون الصور يصعب تخيل مكان الخطاء


----------



## sakher2 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> اولا التجارب العلمية تتم بمعرفة او تحت اشراف مختصين
> 
> مثلا في معمل المدرسة الو الجامعه وتحت اشراف المعيد او الاستاذ
> 
> ...



أولا : شكرا على سرعة الرد ، بالنسبة لوجود مختصين أعتقد أنه صعب قليلا ، فأكثرهم يحاولون تثبيط عزيمتك فيسألون ما الهدف من هذه التجربة ؟ وعندما تعطيهم الجواب يقولون لك شو بدك من هذه الطرق فهي غير عملية ...
أما بالنسبة لأخذ الاحتياطات فقد تم أخذها من وجود حوض تبريد إلى وجود صمام مانع ارتداد لهب ..... 
فقد قرأت على مدى أشهر تجارب الآخرين حتى لا أقع في نفس الأخطاء .
وأنا أحاول اتمام التجربة لتطبيقها لاحقا في جهاز التدفئة . وقد قمت بالتجربة في المزرعة حرصا مني على أن لا يكون هناك أي مجال للخطر المباشر على بيتي وعائلتي . فليس هناك مجال للعبث....
أعتقد أن الخطأ الأساسي يكمن في درجة تركيز التفاعل . وسأعاود التجربة بعد تعديلها خلال أيام وسأقوم بالتصوير وأعرضها عليكم .
وشكرا .


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 أكتوبر 2009)

sakher2 قال:


> أولا : شكرا على سرعة الرد ، بالنسبة لوجود مختصين أعتقد أنه صعب قليلا ، فأكثرهم يحاولون تثبيط عزيمتك فيسألون ما الهدف من هذه التجربة ؟ وعندما تعطيهم الجواب يقولون لك شو بدك من هذه الطرق فهي غير عملية للاسف هذا بسبب الجهل العلمى
> سأوضح لك شيئا هل ان استخدمت طاقة كهربية 1000واتكهربي لتحليل مثلا واحد لتر ماء
> النتيجة الحصول على غاز الهيدروجين وغاز الاكسجين ولنقل مثلا 2000 لتر مكعب من تلك الغازات
> 
> ...


التركيز المطلوب 25 % قلوى و75% ماء 

زيادة التركيز او قلتها توثر سلبيا على سرعة التفاعل 
والبرودة الشديدة قد توقف التفاعلى او تجعله بطئ جدا جدا 
افضل درجات الحرارة 60 درجة مئوية او اقل قليلا

ولا خطر من ارتدات اللهب فالذى يتم تحضيرة هو غاز الهيدروجين فقط وليس غاز الهيدروكسي = الاكسجين ومعه الهيدروجين 
ويمكن جمعه وتبريده وضغطه فى اسطوانات مثل الغاز الطبيعي وهو افضل واكثر امنا من الغاز الطبيعي 

==========
وان كنت تريد تشغيل محرك بنزين اوديزل بهذا الغاز فيفضل ترك درجة لتصل الى 120 درجة لتحصل على بخاز الماء الذى سيتسبب فى رفع كفاءة المحرك وتقليل استهلاك الوقود 

======

استخدم ورق الالومنيوم الذى يباع بالمحلات لتغليف الاطعمة فهو معدن نقى 
سرعة التفاعل = درجة التركيز + درجة حرارة مناسبة = كمية غاز كبيرة


----------



## sakher2 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*نتائج التجربة الثانية*

[FONT=&quot]إلى الأخ [/FONT]*fagrelsabah*​ [FONT=&quot]أعدت التجربة اليوم مع التعديلات التالية :[/FONT]​ 5[FONT=&quot]ليتر من ماء مقطر [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]علبة واحدة من البيبسي + ورقتان ملفوفتان من الفوليو[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]100 غرام[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تماما من الصودا الكاوية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عند إغلاق مطفأة الحريق بدأت تسخن وتم وضعها في برميل من الماء .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مؤشر الضغط لا يزال صفرا بعد مرور 10 دقائق . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بعد حوالي نصف ساعة لم يتحرك مؤشر الضغط ، وتم سحب المطفأة خارجا وكانت باردة كليا وبقيت كذلك . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عند فتح الصمام ومحاولة إشعال الغاز الناتج من خلال قبضة إشعال مثل التي تستعمل عند الصناعيين ، لم يخرج الغاز وإنما خرج خط من المياه ولمسافة مترين ونصف أي خرج بضغط واستمر حوالي الدقيقتين . ( طبعا كانت الفتحة ضيقة جدا ) . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السؤال هنا اذا كان الغاز ( الهيدروجين ) موجودا وهو الذي يدفع المياه بضغط ؛ فكيف لا يخرج أولا ؟ لماذا خرجت المياه علما بأن الغاز يجب أن يكون أولا ! [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هل تنطبق البرودة الشديدة على مياه البرميل المعبأة أكثر من اللازم والتي ستبطئ التفاعل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كما ذكرت ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عند فتح المطفأة لاحظت أن ورق وعلبة الألمنيوم ما زالوا موجودين بنسبة 75 % . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لا أدري أين الخطأ ؛ كما أرفق بعض الصور [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومشكور سلفا على سرعة ردودك .[/FONT]


----------



## sakher2 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*صور اضافية*

ربطا صور اضافية للتجربة


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

sakher2 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]إلى الأخ [/FONT]*fagrelsabah*​ [FONT=&quot]أعدت التجربة اليوم مع التعديلات التالية :[/FONT]​ 5[FONT=&quot]ليتر من ماء مقطرهذا القدر من الماء كثير جدا
> يكفى لتر واحد من ماء الصنبور والماء المقطر ليس ضرورى هنا
> 
> [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]علبة واحدة من البيبسي + ورقتان ملفوفتان من الفوليو[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]100 غرام[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تماما من الصودا الكاوية الكمية قليلة جدا امام 5لتر ماء التركيز ضعيف وخفيف جدا لا يصل الى 5%
> ...


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*Make Hydrogen*

لاحظ الفلتر بالمنتصف للترشيح وبعد ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عن اللازم سيخرج الماء الى الفلتر ومنه الى القبضة وينطفىء اللهب 
وستذوب الحاوية للتفاعل لانها من البلاستيك ولا تتحمل الحرارة والضغط معا ولا تصلح للتبريد من الخارج لانها من ال pvc


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCtUAFLW-TM&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCtUAFLW-TM&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*Hydrogen*



شاهد كيف يعبث الشباب بتجارب الغاز وحرق الهيدروجين 

وهذا يجب الحذر منه لانه لهب وليس اداة للعب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEKumW2jPAk&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEKumW2jPAk&NR=1


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*hydrogen storage tank*




خزان الهيدروجين 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJisDkT5fRU&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJisDkT5fRU&NR=1


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*hydrogen powerd water heater*


استخدام لهب الهيدروجين للتدفئة وتسخين الماء للسكن 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6jDCZgxyWk&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6jDCZgxyWk&NR=1


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*hydrogen powerd water heater*


الجزء الثانى التدفئة المنزلة وتسخين الماء

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0laEk8FCvs&NR=1


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0laEk8FCvs&NR=1


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*Hydrogen generator*

جهاز تحضير الهيدروجين 
لاحظ وحدة الدمج للتفاعل ووحدة المرشح والتنقية قبل دخول الغاز الى التخزين فى خزان الغاز 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2DY1gSiEmM&NR=1


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2DY1gSiEmM&NR=1


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*hydrogen generator part2 for fuel cell*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SU9ax0_30&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SU9ax0_30&NR=1


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*aluminum hydrogen generator 1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS1XclcWCe0



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS1XclcWCe0


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*Aluminium and Sodium hydroxide*


لاحظ اللهب لم ينفجر عند الاشتعال 
لان ناتج التفاعل غاز الهيدروجين فهو تشتعل مثل الغاز الطبيعي تماما ولا ينفجر 

الذى ينفجر هو غاز الهيدروكسي الناتج من تحليل الماء 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXEOmLG7AbU



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXEOmLG7AbU


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*Hydrogen generator. Inflating a garbage bag balloon.*


تجربة توضح طريقة للتبريد للحفاظ على درجة حرارة معينه 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl8Iby4AuWc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl8Iby4AuWc&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

****HYDROGEN PRODUCTION*** and EXPERIMENTATION*


تجربة طفاية الحريق 


لاحظ ان المحلول لم يتجاوز النصف لتر 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9Q6gDKP2R0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9Q6gDKP2R0


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*NaOH and AL React to Produce Hydrogen*


هنا التبريد كبير جدا والتفاعل يكاد يكون متوقف 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AB2nyK9mUU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AB2nyK9mUU


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*Hydrogen generator mishap nr.1 
*

لاحظ التكرير والترشيح مهم 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL-GRikKuDo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL-GRikKuDo


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*Hydrogen Balloons part 2 
*



تحضيرة واشعاله فى معمل المدرسة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5b5LOCFvYw&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5b5LOCFvYw&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

The interesting thing about this reaction is that aluminum actually reacts with the water in a basic solution. Aluminum forms a tenacious oxide coating that is difficult to remove and keep off. The hydroxide ion facilitates the reaction by removing the oxide coating and preventing its reforming.

Al2O3 + 2OH- + 3H2O --> 2Al^3+ + 8OH-

By removing the oxide coating, aluminum metal is exposed so that it reacts with water in a redox reaction to liberate hydrogen gas.

Al + 6H2O --> Al^3+ + 3H2(g) + 6OH-

Now, as to why the reaction isn't working, it's possible that the oxide coating is so thick that it was impervious to the base. Clean the aluminum. The surface will oxidize as soon as fresh metal is exposed, but the coating will be thinner and able to be dissolved in OH- solution.


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

[PPT] www2.norwich.edu/sfrisbie/CH111w13.pps


----------



## sakher2 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ *fagrelsabah
لقد غمرتنا بمعلوماتك المفيدة ، وسوف أبحث عن الفيلتر وأقوم بالتجربة من جديد وحسب المعلومات الجديدة 

:20:


*


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 أكتوبر 2009)

sakher2 قال:


> الأخ *fagrelsabah
> لقد غمرتنا بمعلوماتك المفيدة ، وسوف أبحث عن الفيلتر وأقوم بالتجربة من جديد وحسب المعلومات الجديدة
> 
> :20:
> ...


بالتوفيق بأذن الله تعالي


----------



## sakher2 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*التجربة الجديدة*

الأخ fagrelsabah

قمت بالتجربة من جديد بعد أن اشتريت فلتر لفصل الماء عن غاز الهيدروجين .
1	ليتر من ماء الصنبور
100 غرام من الصودا الكاوية
علبة كولا + ورقتين من ورق الألمنيوم ( الفوليو )

تم وضعهم في مطفأة الحريق ثم في سطل من الماء من أجل التبريد .
تم سحبها من السطل وبقيت خارجا بعد مرور 10 دقائق لأن الحرارة كانت مقبولة 50 درجة تقريبا .
بعد مرور ساعتين أصبحت الحرارة ضعيفة جــدا . وبعد أن أصبحت بــاردة 
فتحت صمام المطفأة وبعد دخول الناتج إلى الفلتر خرج الغاز لوحده وأعطى قراءة على ساعة الضغط ولكنه لم يشتعل عند تقريبه من اللهب . 
ثم بعد قليل تسرب الغاز من الفلتر من مكان خروج الماء نتيجة الضغط الزائد .
بعد فتح المطفأة تبين أن ورق الفوليو قد تفاعل بالكامل أما بالنسبة لعلبة الكولا فبقي قسم لا بأس به منها . 
السؤال لماذا لم يشتعل الغاز ؟ المفروض أنه هيدروجين ، أعتقد أن هناك خطأ ما لم أعرف ماهيته

يرجى المساعدة وشكرا 

أرفق ربطا بعض الصور


----------



## sakher2 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*التجربة الجديدة*

الأخ fagrelsabah

قمت بالتجربة من جديد بعد أن اشتريت فلتر لفصل الماء عن غاز الهيدروجين .
1	ليتر من ماء الصنبور
100 غرام من الصودا الكاوية
علبة كولا + ورقتين من ورق الألمنيوم ( الفوليو )

تم وضعهم في مطفأة الحريق ثم في سطل من الماء من أجل التبريد .
تم سحبها من السطل وبقيت خارجا بعد مرور 10 دقائق لأن الحرارة كانت مقبولة 50 درجة تقريبا .
بعد مرور ساعتين أصبحت الحرارة ضعيفة جــدا . وبعد أن أصبحت بــاردة 
فتحت صمام المطفأة وبعد دخول الناتج إلى الفلتر خرج الغاز لوحده وأعطى قراءة على ساعة الضغط ولكنه لم يشتعل عند تقريبه من اللهب . 
ثم بعد قليل تسرب الغاز من الفلتر من مكان خروج الماء نتيجة الضغط الزائد .
بعد فتح المطفأة تبين أن ورق الفوليو قد تفاعل بالكامل أما بالنسبة لعلبة الكولا فبقي قسم لا بأس به منها . 
السؤال لماذا لم يشتعل الغاز ؟ المفروض أنه هيدروجين ، أعتقد أن هناك خطأ ما لم أعرف ماهيته

يرجى المساعدة وشكرا 

أرفق ربطا بعض الصور


----------



## fagrelsabah (14 أكتوبر 2009)

sakher2 قال:


> الأخ fagrelsabah
> 
> قمت بالتجربة من جديد بعد أن اشتريت فلتر لفصل الماء عن غاز الهيدروجين .
> 1 ليتر من ماء الصنبور
> ...


 ارفع لنا صور بالموااد المستخدمة فى التجربة كاملة


----------



## sakher2 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*صور من المواد*



fagrelsabah قال:


> ارفع لنا صور بالموااد المستخدمة فى التجربة كاملة



الأخ fagrelsabah
ربطا في المرفقات صور من المواد المستخدمة 
بالنسبة لعلبة الكولا سيتم تطعيجها وثنيها جيدا من أجل ادخالها في فوهة المطفأة 
مع ملاحظة أن هناك طبقة رقيقة مثل النايلون وهي الطباعة على سطحها من الخارج ظهرت بعد التفاعل السابق .
طبعا مع ليتر من ماء الصنبور .


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 أكتوبر 2009)

sakher2 قال:


> الأخ fagrelsabah
> ربطا في المرفقات صور من المواد المستخدمة
> بالنسبة لعلبة الكولا سيتم تطعيجها وثنيها جيدا من أجل ادخالها في فوهة المطفأة
> مع ملاحظة أن هناك طبقة رقيقة مثل النايلون وهي الطباعة على سطحها من الخارج ظهرت بعد التفاعل السابق لا تستخدم تلك العلب لانها للاسف ليست الومنيوم صافى وانما عى مواد مثل الالوميتال بها الكثير من الشوائب
> ...


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (25 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا علي الافاده


----------



## sakher2 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*تجربة جديدة*

تم عمل تجربة جديدة باستخدام ورق الفوليو فقط وكانت النتيجة تفاعل كامل .
تم نفخ بالونات بالهيدروجين وارتفعت عاليا .
ارتفع مؤشر الضغط في المطفأة قليلا .
لم استطع اشعال النار من الغاز الناتج ربما بسبب تعطل فلتر ( فصل الماء عن الغاز ) .
سأحاول اصلاحه او تغييره واعادة التجربة .
ربطا بعض الصور عن التجربة .


----------



## tanji12 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

يجب ان تضع مانع ارتداد اللهب حتى لا يقع انفجار


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 أكتوبر 2009)

sakher2 قال:


> تم عمل تجربة جديدة باستخدام ورق الفوليو فقط وكانت النتيجة تفاعل كامل .
> تم نفخ بالونات بالهيدروجين وارتفعت عاليا .
> ارتفع مؤشر الضغط في المطفأة قليلا .
> لم استطع اشعال النار من الغاز الناتج ربما بسبب تعطل فلتر ( فصل الماء عن الغاز ) .
> ...


بالتوفيق 

مبارك لك التجربة ناجحة 
ومع التجارب تتضح لك كل شئ 

الالومنيوم النظيف تعرفه من قابليته للثنى بسهوله وممكن تجده فى اسلاك وكابلات الكهرباء اللتى تباع بمحلات الكهرباء 

او الالومنيوم الخردة 
ولكن لابد من التفرقة بين الالومنيوم والالوميتال 
فالاول هو المعدن صافى والثانى هو خليط من المعادن الاخرى اللتى توءدى الى توقف التفاعل


----------



## sakher2 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

tanji12 قال:


> يجب ان تضع مانع ارتداد اللهب حتى لا يقع انفجار




لقد تم وضعه سلفا منذ البداية ، وشكرا على النصيحة


----------



## sakher2 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> بالتوفيق
> 
> مبارك لك التجربة ناجحة
> ومع التجارب تتضح لك كل شئ
> ...



مشكور على ارشاداتك المفيدة ، المهم الآن أن أحصل على اللهب .
بالنسبة للفلتر فقد اصبح الصمام ( مكان خروج الماء الزائد ) عكسيا أي أنه يخرج الغاز بدل من حبسه 
وعند شد الصمام نحو الاسفل يحبس الغاز بدل اخراجه . ذهبت اليوم الى المحل الذي ابتعته منه ولم يعرف السبب لذلك ساضطر الى استبداله لأنه صيني الصنع وليس له قطع تبديل .


----------



## ask85 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 

هل طريقة خلط الالمنيوم + الصودا + الماء 
تنتج غاز الهايدروجين الصافي ام الغاز الهيدروكسيجي " اكسجين +هايدروجين "

الان ممكن اعرف ايش الفرق بين الغاز الهيدروجيني و الغاز الهيدروكسيجي ؟




اقصد في الفرق انو من ناحيه الاشتعال ولون الشعله وسرعه الاشتعال وكمية الحراره الناتجة عن الاشتعال هل ينفجر ام يشتعل ؟؟ 

والاهم ناتج الإحتراق في كيلا الغازين هل هو بخار ماء نقى ؟؟ ام يحتوي على بعض الملوثات او الكربون وغيره ؟

وهل يمكن فصل الهايدروجين عن الاكسجين في الغاز الهيدروكسيجي ؟؟


بالنسبة للاشتعال في منطقة محصوره ومضغوطة مثل داخل السلندر لمحرك السياره 

هل من ضروره لوجود الهواء الخارجي مساعد للاشتعال والانفجار ام فقط غاز الهايدروجين الصافي بحاجة الى قليل من الهواء والغاز الهيدروكسيجي ليس بحاجة ؟؟


اعتذر على الاطاله ونرجو الفائدة لنا وللجميع من قبل ذوي الخبرة والتجربة


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ask85 قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
> 
> هل طريقة خلط الالمنيوم + الصودا + الماء
> 
> ...


----------



## ask85 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز ماشاءالله شكرا لك على الرد السريع والمعلومات المفيده ومشاركاتك الملحوظة 
اتمنى لك مزيد من العلم والفائدة لك ولجميع الملسلمين  جزاك الله كل الخير

اخي كنت اقصد في سؤالي عن فصل الاكسجين عن الهايدروجين في حالة وجوده في غاز الهيدروكسي اي بعد تحليلة من الماء

اي اذا كنت املك اسطوانه من غاز الهيدروكسي هل بالإمكان فصل الاكسجين عن الهايدورجين ؟؟ بطريقة طبيعية وسهلة ام تحتاج الى مختبرات تحليل وغيره ؟


وغاز الهاديورجين الصافي هل إذا تم احتراقة يأخذ الاكسجين من الهواء وناتج الاحتراق يكون بخار ماء ايضا ؟؟ 

والاهم من ذلك بخار الماء نقي الى درجة انه صالح للشرب ؟




شكرا لك مره اخرى


----------



## ask85 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

لم تجب على أسئلتي المتواضعة اخي 

انشاءالله يكون المانع خير


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ask85 قال:


> لم تجب على أسئلتي المتواضعة اخي
> 
> انشاءالله يكون المانع خير


معذرة لضيق الوقت لدى وكثرة الابحاث 

وهذا سبب التاخير في الرد 

*اخي العزيز ماشاءالله شكرا لك على الرد السريع والمعلومات المفيده ومشاركاتك الملحوظة 
اتمنى لك مزيد من العلم والفائدة لك ولجميع الملسلمين  جزاك الله كل الخير

اخي كنت اقصد في سؤالي عن فصل الاكسجين عن الهايدروجين في حالة وجوده في غاز الهيدروكسي اي بعد تحليلة من الماء عليك ان تعلم ان غاز الهيدروكسي اشد واقوى عشرات الاضعاف بالمحركات 
من غاز الهيدروجين مع الهواء الجوى نظرا لان 76% من الهواء غازا خاملة تسبب حمل على المحرك وفقد اكثر من 70% من قدرة المحرك بالقياس الى عمله على الهيدروكسي منفردا 
 
اي اذا كنت املك اسطوانه من غاز الهيدروكسي هل بالإمكان فصل الاكسجين عن الهايدورجين ؟؟ بطريقة طبيعية وسهلة ام تحتاج الى مختبرات تحليل وغيره ؟ الافضل وضع هذا السوءال في قسم الكمياء فهم افضل تخصص لهذا المجال 


عموما هناك الكثير من الطرق ولكن لا اتذكرها ومنها تمرير الغاز على مواد تقوم باختزال الاكسجين ويتبقة معك الهيدروجين 

وان كان الافضل الفصل عند التحليل وجمع كل غاز منفردا علىحده فى اسطوانات وهذا سهل وعملى وارخص 
 

وغاز الهاديورجين الصافي هل إذا تم احتراقة يأخذ الاكسجين من الهواء وناتج الاحتراق يكون بخار ماء ايضا ؟؟ 
نعم هذا صحيح
والاهم من ذلك بخار الماء نقي الى درجة انه صالح للشرب ؟
نعم ولكن عليك الاخذ فى الاعتبار بان المحركات تفقد بعض الزيوت مع غازات العادم 



شكرا لك مره اخرى* 

لاداعي للشكر فنحن اخوة بالمنتدى


----------



## sakher2 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*تجربة جديدة*

قمت يوم أمس بعمل تجربة جديدة بعد الغاء دور صمام خروج الماء في الفلتر ( أي استطيع اخراجه يدويا عند الامتلاء ) والنتيجة كانت خروج لهب أحمر كما يظهر في الصورة المرفقة .
مع ملاحظة أنه عند فتح مكان خروج اللهب كثيرا لا تظهر الشعلة أما عندما نجعلها قليلة تظهر .
الآن سأرى كيف سأزيد مدة الاشتعال ، وسؤالي هل برادة الالمنيوم ( الخردة ) بها شوائب أي لا تصلح للتفاعل الجيد ؟ 
ومشكورين على الافادة .


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 نوفمبر 2009)

sakher2 قال:


> قمت يوم أمس بعمل تجربة جديدة بعد الغاء دور صمام خروج الماء في الفلتر ( أي استطيع اخراجه يدويا عند الامتلاء ) والنتيجة كانت خروج لهب أحمر كما يظهر في الصورة المرفقة .
> مع ملاحظة أنه عند فتح مكان خروج اللهب كثيرا لا تظهر الشعلة أما عندما نجعلها قليلة تظهر .
> الآن سأرى كيف سأزيد مدة الاشتعال ، وسؤالي هل برادة الالمنيوم ( الخردة ) بها شوائب أي لا تصلح للتفاعل الجيد ؟
> ومشكورين على الافادة .


الهيدروجين قوى عند حرقه ولذالك لا ترى اللهب 
هناك علماء عملوا درسة وصور لهذا اللهب ووجده انه اكبر من الشعلة المرئية اربعة اضعاف وذالك باستخدام كاميرا تصوير مخصصة لذالك 

فاللهب للهيدركسي يكون ابيض شفاف 
نتيجة اختلاط الاكسجين بسرعه قبل الاحتراق وهذا الخليط شديد الحرارة حوالى 4000 درجة مئوية او اكثر مع العلم بان لهب اللحام المعباء في اسطوانات والمسمى بورى اسيتلين يصل الى 2500 درجة مئوية بالاضافة الى غازاته السامه 

اما وقود الماء فليس سام لان ناتج حرقه بخار الماء 

سؤالي هل برادة الالمنيوم ( الخردة ) بها شوائب أي لا تصلح للتفاعل الجيد ؟

حسب نوع البرادة هل من الومنيوم لين وطرى ام الومنيوم ناشف صلب مثل المستخدم فى الالوميتال وصناعة الشباك فتلك لاتنفع لوجود معادن اخرى مدمجة 

يمكن استخدام الالومنويم من خردة السيارات وقطع الغيار المستهلكه منها

او كابلات الكهرباء الكبيرة من الخردة منها 

كلما كان الالومنيوم نقى كان افضل وللحصول على انتاج جيد حاول الحفاظ على درجة حرارة 70 او 80 درجة مئوية 

فالحرارة عنصر لازم وضوروى جدا جدا لتفاعل الالومنيوم مع الهيدروكسيد 


هناك موضوع متخصص وضعته بالمنتدى عن شركة تبيه مطابخ للطهي تعمل بالهيدروجين يمكنك منها معرفت طريقة اللهب والشعلة للمطابخ 

وشكرا جزيلا على تلك الصورة فهى توضح للاعضاء النجاح بعد التعب والعلم والعمل وكثرة التجارب 

وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## دعيج (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## duha1 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات النافعة


----------



## abbo (5 فبراير 2011)

الشكر موصول لجميع المشاركين والذين استفدنا من مشاركاتهم جميعاً
لي تعقيب علي الاخ فجر الصباح فيما يتعلق باستخدام علب المشروبات مثل البيبسي فهي نقيه جدا وليس لها تاثير سلبي علي التفاعل بالاضافه لرخصها فهي مجانا تقريباً وحديث الاخ عن طبقه رقيقه تتبقي وهي طبقه الطلاء هي دليل علي نجاح التفاعل وذوبان جميع المعدن وان تبقي شئ فذلك ربما لنفاد القلوي او قله الماء
المداخله الاخري بخصوص لون اللهب فهو في الاصل لا لون له واللون الذي يظهر متقطعا هو نتيجه احتراق شوائب من المعدن او اي مواد اخري تصاحب خروج الغاز من الفونية وشكراً


----------



## ban2009ban (7 فبراير 2011)

هل انتم متاكدين انها ارخص طريقة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
ارجو ان نتحرى الدقة في الطرح وشكرا


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hamedenho (26 مايو 2011)

الصور كلها مش ظاهره ياجماعه


----------



## ابن الراشدية (2 يونيو 2011)

عمل رائع مشكووور


----------



## ابواسامه اليمني (24 يونيو 2011)

الحمدلله القائل وعلم الانسان مالم يعلم والصلاة والسلام على على نبي الهدى ومعلم الناس لكل افعال الخير والقائل إن الله وملائكته ليستغفرون لمعملي الناس الخير حتى الحيتان في البحر او كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام والعلم المفيد نشره بين الناس في هذه لايام هو كل ماله علاقة بتخفيف الاعباء وتقليل حجم الفاتورة اليوميه للحياة الادميه عموما وخصوصا حياة المسلم على وجه التحديد وهذا الموضوع قيم بدرجة كبيره ويستحق صاحبه الشكر والثناء والدعاء سرا وعلنا له ولمحبيه


----------



## shadeonlin (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم لطرح هذا الموضوع 

بصراحة موضوع مهم للنقاش 

لكن الاهم من ذلك كيف يمكننا وضع معادلة نسبية بين كمية الصودا والالمنيوم والماء

وجدت معادلة باللغة الانكليزية لكن لم افهمها جيدا

ارجو منكم شرحها اذا كان بالامكان 
​



وشكرا لكم واتمنى المتابعة للموضوع بجدية 

:76::76::76::76::76::76:​


----------



## shadeonlin (28 أغسطس 2011)

:83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83:

اين المشاركين اتمنى منكم متابعة الموضوع بجدية اكبر​
:18::86::18::86::18::86::18::86::18::86::18::86::18::86::18:​


----------



## mustafa49 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشروع ممتاز


----------



## فراس mmm (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## نادر زينو (24 يناير 2012)

أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل الى القائمين على هذا المنتدى والى كل من يعمل من أجل الوصول الى طاقة نظيفة ومتجددة ورخيصة الثمن , وأدعو الله ان يوفقنا جميعا الى مايحبه ويرضاه .


----------



## khaleddeif (25 يناير 2012)

العمليه بالمنظر ده عاوزه اسبقيه و القدره علي التطبيق علي نطاق واسع بس و ربنا يوفقكم جميعا لما فيه الخير


----------



## s3eed7 (1 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *
*فكرة للبحث مفيدة*


----------



## s3eed7 (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكوفي انتظار الجزء التالي


----------



## s3eed7 (2 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## s3eed7 (2 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## s3eed7 (2 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## قناص غزة (2 فبراير 2012)

وبعدين نفسى تعمل حاجه يا مبتدى لينوكس


----------



## قناص غزة (2 فبراير 2012)

والا الظاهر اصبحت المواضيع القديمه لا تظهر الا عن طريق الاخs3eed7


----------



## قناص غزة (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك هى كل مشاركاتك اخ s3eed7


----------



## قناص غزة (2 فبراير 2012)

لا تنسى تسلم على الاخ مبتدىء لينوكس


----------



## قناص غزة (2 فبراير 2012)

لا ادرى ما فائده ان ترد على مواضيع انتهت يا مبتدى لينوكس او اخs3eed7


----------



## محمد.المصري (3 فبراير 2012)

.............


*تم دمج المواضيع المشابه في موضوع واحد

نظرا لأن معظمها **لا تظهر** فيها **الصور*


----------

